# SMF August 2020 Challenge - Zig Zag Cosmic Wave Technique



## dibbles (Aug 1, 2020)

Welcome to the August 2020 SMF Soap Challenge. This month’s challenge is the Zig Zag Cosmic Wave Technique. This technique, as far as I can tell, was created by Fraeuline Winter. She credits Tatiana (Creative Soap by Steso) and Jelena (Soap Techniques) for her inspiration for the swirl.

PLEASE READ ALL RULES for the challenge.

*SMF Challenge General Rules*

1. To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and have been a SMF member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this).

2. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry. The sign-up list will be posted in this thread.

3. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (via SMF conversations) to registered participants ONLY, so please check your messages when the voting begins.

4. Please do not post photos of your entry until the entry thread is opened. Non-entry photos are always welcome and may be posted in this thread. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts (other than your entry) where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members, and provide helpful hints you learned along the way.

5. Your soap must be made after the monthly challenge has been announced.

6. You are allowed to change your entry photo until the entry thread closes. If you decide you want another try after you post your entry, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

7. In the spirit of advancing our soap making skills, all members who sign-up for an SMF Challenge do so with the expectation that they will make every attempt to make a soap for the challenge. Writing about your experience in the challenge is encouraged. By doing so, each participant has a better knowledge of your process when voting. We do understand that sometimes things come up in our lives and throw our plans out of whack, however signing up with no intent to participate and only to vote is not in the spirit of the challenges and is not allowed.

8. Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced), but please do post your experiences in the main Challenge thread and be prepared to be encouraged to continue trying.

9. Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please keep your comments polite.

            ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The entry thread will open on *August 21, 2020 at 11:59 pm GMT* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter).

· After the closing date on *August 27, 2020 at 11:59 pm GMT* the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey. Voting will be open from *August 28 through August 30, 2020 at 11:59 pm*, and the winner will be announced on *August 31, 2020*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.

· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload pictures of your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We always love to see anything you have created.

· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible, your entry will not be included in the voting.

· All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPECIFIC RULES FOR THE AUGUST, 2020 CHALLENGE

1. You will make your soap using the Zig Zag Cosmic Wave Technique.

2. Ideally, you are looking for an ‘S’ curve running lengthwise through the center of your soap.

3. You may use any mold, however, a standard log/loaf mold is the best suited.

4. You will pour into one end of the mold with the opposite end of the mold elevated. Using a towel, books or other objects that can reduce the height of the elevation by about half part-way through your pour is helpful. I used two removable sides from another mold and the combined height was about 1”.

5. This is basically a variation of an in the pot swirl. You will layer the colored batter into a pouring vessel and pour alternately at the corners of one end of the mold, using a *slight* back and forth motion. (See linked videos for examples)

6. Your picture must include either a minimum of 2 soaps from your batch, or the whole uncut loaf. If you upload more than one picture to the entry thread, please upload the photo you want to be used in the voting survey first. Otherwise, make a note stating which photo you would like to be included in the survey.

            --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Helpful tips:

1. Choose 2-3 colors with good contrast.

2. To elevate your mold, using a towel, books, or other items that will allow you to reduce the incline by about half part-way through your pour is best. I used two (removable) sides from one of my wood molds which each measured about ½”.

3. When layering the colors into a pouring vessel, I have found that not filling the pouring pitcher too full gives more control. I used half of my batter and then refilled the pitcher.

4. I recommend pouring one layer of soap to about the height you want your finished soap to be (slightly higher if you want to plane the surface). You can pour to fill your mold if you wish. In this case you will cut your soap horizontally through the center of the bar (as opposed to the normal vertical cut). I have found that while there is patterning doing this, it is not as distinct. My example soaps were made using 20 ounces of oils for a mold that measures 9 x 3.5 x 2.5. I planed the top surface for a smoother look to the bars.

5. Pour the batter until it reaches about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way to the opposite end of the mold, and then remove one of the items or refold the towel used for elevation. When the batter reaches the far end of the mold and starts to bunch up, remove the other item used for elevating so the mold is sitting flat.

6. Watch your batter. If it starts getting too thick to push the previously poured batter forward, elevate the end you are pouring into to help it along.

7. Use a slow-moving recipe and a well behaved fragrance or essential oil. Split the batter at emulsion or very thin trace so you have time to color and pour the layers into the pouring vessel.

8. This is rather difficult to explain with words – watching the linked videos will be very helpful. Please ask for clarification, or any questions you have.

9. Although similar in appearance, this is NOT a clamshell swirl. The key difference between the two is the Zig Zag Cosmic Wave soap is poured in two places at the end of the mold while the Clamshell Swirl is poured in three places. Watching videos of the Clamshell technique could be helpful in seeing more examples of how to pour using the zig zag motion.

Good luck everyone, and have fun! I'm looking forward to seeing what you make.

Technique videos:




Some soaps I have made using this technique:






Other examples:
By Lucie Kantorova:


By Nani Kozmetika:


By Seifen Im Gluek:



elevated mold:



batter layered in pouring pitcher:



first pour, just before removing first elevating item:


----------



## dibbles (Aug 1, 2020)

Sign Up List:

1.


----------



## The Park Bench (Aug 1, 2020)

I just watched the video, WOWZA!  Although I don't qualify for the challenge, I may just have to try this technique!


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 1, 2020)

Sign Up List:

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment


----------



## dibbles (Aug 1, 2020)

The Park Bench said:


> I just watched the video, WOWZA!  Although I don't qualify for the challenge, I may just have to try this technique!


I hope you do try it - and if you do, please share a picture of your soap on this thread. We'd all love to see what you make.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 1, 2020)

LOL @msunnerstood, you are a glutton for HP punishment - but if anyone can do it I think you can! I'll be interested to see how it goes for you.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Aug 1, 2020)

Sign Up List:

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.


----------



## sarahmarah (Aug 1, 2020)

Sign Up List:

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.


----------



## The Park Bench (Aug 1, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I hope you do try it - and if you do, please share a picture of your soap on this thread. We'd all love to see what you make.


Definitely will do!


----------



## Misschief (Aug 1, 2020)

Sign Up List:

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun. 
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!


----------



## SudsyJurn (Aug 1, 2020)

Oooh this looks like fun! How does one know if they have enough posts to join the challenge? Is that the number under your profile that says messages?


----------



## Misschief (Aug 1, 2020)

SudsyJurn said:


> Oooh this looks like fun! How does one know if they have enough posts to join the challenge? Is that the number under your profile that says messages?


Yes, you show 60 messages and you joined in April. That means you qualify.


----------



## SudsyJurn (Aug 1, 2020)

Misschief said:


> Yes, you show 60 messages and you joined in April. That means you qualify.



Oh yay! Thank you! 
This should be interesting!


----------



## SudsyJurn (Aug 1, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!


----------



## earlene (Aug 1, 2020)

*dibbles*, I really want to try this.  My one Cosmic Wave didn't turn out quite as expected, but I haven't tried another since, and this looks so very cool.  If I find the time to do this, I will sign up, but right now my granddaughter and I are working intensively to prepare her parents rental house for sale.  The last tenants left in such horrendous shape, it's been quite a lot of work and although we are nearing the end of the process, it's still got a ways to go.

I will be watching this thread anyway, even if I don't end up with enough time to do it myself.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 1, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...


----------



## dibbles (Aug 1, 2020)

earlene said:


> *dibbles*, I really want to try this.  My one Cosmic Wave didn't turn out quite as expected, but I haven't tried another since, and this looks so very cool.  If I find the time to do this, I will sign up, but right now my granddaughter and I are working intensively to prepare her parents rental house for sale.  The last tenants left in such horrendous shape, it's been quite a lot of work and although we are nearing the end of the process, it's still got a ways to go.
> 
> I will be watching this thread anyway, even if I don't end up with enough time to do it myself.


Good luck with the house. I hope you have time to give this a try. It’s a fun technique to pour and see the pattern emerge.


----------



## Dawni (Aug 2, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done


----------



## bookreader451 (Aug 2, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 2, 2020)

Dawni said:


> 7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done


@Dawni I am SOOO Glad to see you back!


----------



## TheGecko (Aug 2, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9.  The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.


----------



## mommycarlson (Aug 2, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!


----------



## linne1gi (Aug 2, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Welcome to the August 2020 SMF Soap Challenge. This month’s challenge is the Zig Zag Cosmic Wave Technique. This technique, as far as I can tell, was created by Fraeuline Winter. She credits Tatsiana (Creative Soap by Steso) and Jelena (Soap Techniques) for her inspiration for the swirl.
> 
> PLEASE READ ALL RULES for the challenge.
> 
> ...



I would like to sign up - what do I have to do?


----------



## linne1gi (Aug 2, 2020)

mommycarlson said:


> 1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
> 2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
> 3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
> 4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
> ...


11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this! 
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique


----------



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> I would like to sign up - what do I have to do?


I got you added - welcome to the challenges!


----------



## DKing (Aug 2, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this! 
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique 
12.  I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 2, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this! 
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique 
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world


----------



## Anstarx (Aug 2, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world 
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!


----------



## Elizevt (Aug 3, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!  
15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 3, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
 2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
 3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
 4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
 5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
 6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
 7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
 8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
 9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
 10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
 11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
 12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
 13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
 14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!  
 15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself
 16. Shunt2011 - Going to try to make the time to try this.  Need to get some mojo back.


----------



## Elizevt (Aug 3, 2020)

I tried 2 small 500g batches already, in a margarine tub as a mould. My loaf mould is only getting here at the end of August. 
The first batch was hopelessly to thick. But that was because I used too many hard oils. 

Today I made a 2nd small 500g batch with a much better recipe and more soft oils. I divided my batter into 2 tubs and added the Zinc oxide and Activated Charcoal, and added my Essential oils in for fragrance. 
The batter was much more fluid and well behaved. The black batter with the activated charcoal was a bit more runny than the white ZO. 
Unfortunately, I got a bit impatient waiting for the black to set up and I used the stick blender. That just messed it all up. 
Patience is a virtue.

I know next time to stick to hand mixing. I'm sure the next one will work out better. I just need to be more patient. 
Then I can focus on the pouring technique.  

But I learnt from my mistakes. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (Aug 3, 2020)

dibbles said:


> LOL @msunnerstood, you are a glutton for HP punishment - but if anyone can do it I think you can! I'll be interested to see how it goes for you.





msunnerstood said:


> @Dawni I am SOOO Glad to see you back!


I want to see that too.  Your soaps are incredible!!!


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (Aug 3, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!
15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself
16. Shunt2011 - Going to try to make the time to try this. Need to get some mojo back.
17. Rogue Soaper - I think I will give this one a swirl.  OOOOHHHH  Sorry


----------



## dibbles (Aug 3, 2020)

Elizevt said:


> I tried 2 small 500g batches already, in a margarine tub as a mould. My loaf mould is only getting here at the end of August.
> The first batch was hopelessly to thick. But that was because I used too many hard oils.
> 
> Today I made a 2nd small 500g batch with a much better recipe and more soft oils. I divided my batter into 2 tubs and added the Zinc oxide and Activated Charcoal, and added my Essential oils in for fragrance.
> ...


If you feel like your batter isn't ready, you can just let it sit for a few minutes and check it again. It will thicken up on its own, but I know what you are saying. Patience isn't my best either.


----------



## Jillyb (Aug 4, 2020)

Love the results of this technique.. so looking forward to seeing what you all do.. I'll be giving it a try myself without the pressure if entering. Im a HP girl but will try..


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Aug 4, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!
15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself
16. Shunt2011 - Going to try to make the time to try this. Need to get some mojo back.
17. Rogue Soaper - I think I will give this one a swirl. OOOOHHHH Sorry
18. MarnieSoapien -Fingers crossed that I can get the time to make this!


----------



## SoapySuds (Aug 4, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!
15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself
16. Shunt2011 - Going to try to make the time to try this. Need to get some mojo back.
17. Rogue Soaper - I think I will give this one a swirl. OOOOHHHH Sorry
18. MarnieSoapien -Fingers crossed that I can get the time to make this!
19. SoapySuds - because I too "need" more soap.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Aug 4, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!
15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself
16. Shunt2011 - Going to try to make the time to try this. Need to get some mojo back.
17. Rogue Soaper - I think I will give this one a swirl. OOOOHHHH Sorry
18. MarnieSoapien -Fingers crossed that I can get the time to make this!
19. SoapySuds - because I too "need" more soap.
20. The_Emerald_Chicken - Ok, I guess I'll give it a go.


----------



## Finnegan (Aug 4, 2020)

I am a newbie at the forum, and do not qualify to (officially) take part in the challenge, but I am going to try it anyway, it looks like fun! And I will be drooling over your soap pictures!


----------



## linne1gi (Aug 4, 2020)

Finnegan said:


> I am a newbie at the forum, and do not qualify to (officially) take part in the challenge, but I am going to try it anyway, it looks like fun! And I will be drooling over your soap pictures!


It's free to compete in the Challenge - why not give it a try?


----------



## dibbles (Aug 4, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> It's free to compete in the Challenge - why not give it a try?


In order to enter a challenge, a person has to have been a SMF member for 30 days and have a minimum of 50 posts (messages). This is stated in the SMF Challenge general rules every month (rule #1).


----------



## linne1gi (Aug 4, 2020)

dibbles said:


> In order to enter a challenge, a person has to have been a SMF member for 30 days and have a minimum of 50 posts (messages). This is stated in the rules every month.


Oh darn, sorry!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 4, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> Oh darn, sorry!


No worries!


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 5, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!
15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself
16. Shunt2011 - Going to try to make the time to try this. Need to get some mojo back.
17. Rogue Soaper - I think I will give this one a swirl. OOOOHHHH Sorry
18. MarnieSoapien -Fingers crossed that I can get the time to make this!
19. SoapySuds - because I too "need" more soap.
20. The_Emerald_Chicken - Ok, I guess I'll give it a go.
21. catscankim - my first challenge. This looks so pretty


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 5, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!
15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself
16. Shunt2011 - Going to try to make the time to try this. Need to get some mojo back.
17. Rogue Soaper - I think I will give this one a swirl. OOOOHHHH Sorry
18. MarnieSoapien -Fingers crossed that I can get the time to make this!
19. SoapySuds - because I too "need" more soap.
20. The_Emerald_Chicken - Ok, I guess I'll give it a go.
21. catscankim - my first challenge. This looks so pretty 
22. gardengeek - I'm usually ziggin' when my soap is zaggin'


----------



## Jillyb (Aug 8, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!
15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself
16. Shunt2011 - Going to try to make the time to try this. Need to get some mojo back.
17. Rogue Soaper - I think I will give this one a swirl. OOOOHHHH Sorry
18. MarnieSoapien -Fingers crossed that I can get the time to make this!
19. SoapySuds - because I too "need" more soap.
20. The_Emerald_Chicken - Ok, I guess I'll give it a go.
21. catscankim - my first challenge. This looks so pretty
22. gardengeek - I'm usually ziggin' when my soap is zaggin'
23. Jillyb- 1st time challanger. Just can't resist.


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 9, 2020)

I tried my first attempt yesterday. It went better than I expected, but I was a nervous wreck! This is such a great learning experience.

My recipe and FO behaved well, however I made a few observations on my technique I'd like to share. 

1. I was concentrating so hard on my pouring method and going so slow that the batter bunched up in my mold. I don't know if I left the towel propped up at the end too long. The top (or what I refer to as the OML (outer mold line)) is bumpy or wavy. I'll have to cut that off, which I'm planning to anyway because I'm sure it's going to be loaded with ash.

2. I didn't pour in each corner long enough so my zig & zags meet in the middle. In other words, there's almost a line going down the center instead of having a wavy look. 

3. It worked better for me to lay the colors in the container in stripes (inline with the spout) instead of pouring them down the side of the container on top of each other.

I'm having a REALLY hard time not looking in the box. I want to go 72 hours without exposing it to air and it's killing me already! Ugh!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 9, 2020)

gardengeek said:


> I tried my first attempt yesterday. It went better than I expected, but I was a nervous wreck! This is such a great learning experience.
> 
> My recipe and FO behaved well, however I made a few observations on my technique I'd like to share.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your learning experiences! When the batter reaches the far end of the mold, it will probably bunch up a bit but I have found that those can be some of my favorite bars of the batch. 

Practicing the pouring technique (the little wiggle) and speed with an empty container might be helpful.


----------



## The Park Bench (Aug 9, 2020)

I tried my hand at this today. Unfortunately the Love Potion essential oil combination I used has both cinnamon and clove in it and despite a higher water content, my batter came to a hard Trace really fast so, it will probably be a beautiful soap but definitely not a zigzag! I shall try again another day with an essential oil blend that will not Trace so quickly.


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 9, 2020)

I tried this the other night in a 12-bar mold. They did not turn out well at all. As a matter of fact, they are so ugly, i might throw them away lol.

At first I thought, maybe they wont look so bad once i pop them out. Noooo, they look worse lol

my next attempt is going to be unscented so i dont waste another bottle of fragrance


----------



## Elizevt (Aug 9, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I tried this the other night in a 12-bar mold. They did not turn out well at all. As a matter of fact, they are so ugly, i might throw them away lol.
> 
> At first I thought, maybe they wont look so bad once i pop them out. Noooo, they look worse lol
> 
> my next attempt is going to be unscented so i dont waste another bottle of fragrance



I'm sure the soap is still usable. Rather donate it to a shelter.  I'm sure there is someone who will be very grateful for your soap, no matter what it looks like. It will still smell pretty.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 9, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I tried this the other night in a 12-bar mold. They did not turn out well at all. As a matter of fact, they are so ugly, i might throw them away lol.
> 
> At first I thought, maybe they wont look so bad once i pop them out. Noooo, they look worse lol
> 
> my next attempt is going to be unscented so i dont waste another bottle of fragrance


By 12 bar mold, do you mean individual cavities?


----------



## Jillyb (Aug 9, 2020)

1st attempt yesturday. 
My batter was to thin to start and  blended to much in places. So Im going to try it ahain and allow it to thicken a tiny bit so it sits on  top of each colour pouring into jug.
Also in my panic I forgot to strain out my indgo so have specks..


----------



## SPowers (Aug 9, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!
15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself
16. Shunt2011 - Going to try to make the time to try this. Need to get some mojo back.
17. Rogue Soaper - I think I will give this one a swirl. OOOOHHHH Sorry
18. MarnieSoapien -Fingers crossed that I can get the time to make this!
19. SoapySuds - because I too "need" more soap.
20. The_Emerald_Chicken - Ok, I guess I'll give it a go. 
21 SPowers - my first challenge - love the technique


----------



## dibbles (Aug 9, 2020)

@Jillyb I think your first attempt turned out very nicely. You have a beautiful curve, especially at the beginning of the pour and lovely feathering too.


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 9, 2020)

Jillyb said:


> 1st attempt yesturday.
> My batter was to thin to start and  blended to much in places. So Im going to try it ahain and allow it to thicken a tiny bit so it sits on  top of each colour pouring into jug.
> Also in my panic I forgot to strain out my indgo so have specks..



@Jillyb I love your color combo!


----------



## linne1gi (Aug 9, 2020)

Here’s one of my attempts.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 9, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!
15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself
16. Shunt2011 - Going to try to make the time to try this. Need to get some mojo back.
17. Rogue Soaper - I think I will give this one a swirl. OOOOHHHH Sorry
18. MarnieSoapien -Fingers crossed that I can get the time to make this!
19. SoapySuds - because I too "need" more soap.
20. The_Emerald_Chicken - Ok, I guess I'll give it a go.
21. catscankim - my first challenge. This looks so pretty
22. gardengeek - I'm usually ziggin' when my soap is zaggin'
23. Jillyb- 1st time challanger. Just can't resist.
24. SPowers - my first challenge - love the technique
25. jcandleattic - I'll try...


----------



## dibbles (Aug 9, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> Here’s one of my attempts.


 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Misschief (Aug 10, 2020)

Tonight, I finally got my inspiration. I know the picture doesn't look like much but it's the stem of the petunia, the petunia flower, and the lobelia in the background. Now to find the time.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 10, 2020)

The Park Bench said:


> I tried my hand at this today. Unfortunately the Love Potion essential oil combination I used has both cinnamon and clove in it and despite a higher water content, my batter came to a hard Trace really fast so, it will probably be a beautiful soap but definitely not a zigzag! I shall try again another day with an essential oil blend that will not Trace so quickly.


Sounds like it will smell lovely! But clove oil contains eugenol, which is a known trace accelerant. And sadly, both clove oil and cinnamon EOs are skin irritants. If you used enough to smell them, you almost certainly used more than is safe for skin. If you didn't do so already, please check your usage rate for those on EOCalc.com or TheSage.com.


----------



## Bari b (Aug 10, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!
15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself
16. Shunt2011 - Going to try to make the time to try this. Need to get some mojo back.
17. Rogue Soaper - I think I will give this one a swirl. OOOOHHHH Sorry
18. MarnieSoapien -Fingers crossed that I can get the time to make this!
19. SoapySuds - because I too "need" more soap.
20. The_Emerald_Chicken - Ok, I guess I'll give it a go.
21. catscankim - my first challenge. This looks so pretty
22. gardengeek - I'm usually ziggin' when my soap is zaggin'
23. Jillyb- 1st time challanger. Just can't resist.
24. SPowers - my first challenge - love the technique
25. jcandleattic - I'll try...
26. Bari b - I am in! Looking forward to it!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 10, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!
15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself
16. Shunt2011 - Going to try to make the time to try this. Need to get some mojo back.
17. Rogue Soaper - I think I will give this one a swirl. OOOOHHHH Sorry
18. MarnieSoapien -Fingers crossed that I can get the time to make this!
19. SoapySuds - because I too "need" more soap.
20. The_Emerald_Chicken - Ok, I guess I'll give it a go.
21. catscankim - my first challenge. This looks so pretty
22. gardengeek - I'm usually ziggin' when my soap is zaggin'
23. Jillyb- 1st time challanger. Just can't resist.
24. SPowers - my first challenge - love the technique
25. jcandleattic - I'll try...
26. Bari b - I am in! Looking forward to it!
27. SideDoorSoaps - I’m looking for something pretty to do!


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 11, 2020)

dibbles said:


> By 12 bar mold, do you mean individual cavities?


Yes


----------



## dibbles (Aug 11, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Yes


I haven't tried this technique in individual molds - it would be interesting to see how it works out. I think it is possible with teeny tiny pours, but also would likely add another layer of difficulty.


----------



## szaza (Aug 11, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!
15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself
16. Shunt2011 - Going to try to make the time to try this. Need to get some mojo back.
17. Rogue Soaper - I think I will give this one a swirl. OOOOHHHH Sorry
18. MarnieSoapien -Fingers crossed that I can get the time to make this!
19. SoapySuds - because I too "need" more soap.
20. The_Emerald_Chicken - Ok, I guess I'll give it a go.
21. catscankim - my first challenge. This looks so pretty
22. gardengeek - I'm usually ziggin' when my soap is zaggin'
23. Jillyb- 1st time challanger. Just can't resist.
24. SPowers - my first challenge - love the technique
25. jcandleattic - I'll try...
26. Bari b - I am in! Looking forward to it!
27. SideDoorSoaps - I’m looking for something pretty to do!
28. szaza - I hope I can squeeze in one attempt.


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 11, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I haven't tried this technique in individual molds - it would be interesting to see how it works out. I think it is possible with teeny tiny pours, but also would likely add another layer of difficulty.


I was trying something like Tree Marie “Night Violet Cosmic Wave” tutorial on you tube. I know....i am not experienced enough to follow her lol. She makes everything look so easy.

But i figured everybody was going to do a loaf, so i would try to change it up a little.

I also think my batter was too thin, but it looked to me like she poured it thin. All my colors started to blend and it looked muddy halfway through.

PLUS i think i poured too many at a time...i shoulda worked on one or two at once. I think, i dunno lol.


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 11, 2020)

These two are the only ones that even remotely resemble what i was going for lol


----------



## dibbles (Aug 11, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I was trying something like Tree Marie “Night Violet Cosmic Wave” tutorial on you tube. I know....i am not experienced enough to follow her lol. She makes everything look so easy.
> 
> But i figured everybody was going to do a loaf, so i would try to change it up a little.
> 
> ...


First, I think it's good to stretch yourself and try different things, no matter your experience level!  I can see that you understand the Night Violet Cosmic Wave video by Tree Marie is also a different technique than this challenge by the way you poured your soaps. I just want to mention it to avoid confusion for others. Her soap is a Cosmic Wave pour, which is not the same as the Zig Zag Cosmic Wave.

As for using only one color for each pour, that would give the "S" curve, but wouldn't have any of the feathering. I do think the dancing wave would be easier to achieve in individual molds, but that isn't the technique for this challenge. Nice try with attempting this in individual molds, and thanks for sharing the pictures.

Dancing Wave video (again - not the technique for this challenge):


----------



## ravenscents (Aug 11, 2020)

Do I have enough comments to compete?


----------



## dibbles (Aug 11, 2020)

ravenscents said:


> Do I have enough comments to compete?


Sadly, not yet. You can see the number of comments shown as 'messages' in the box with your avatar/user name. I would still encourage you to give this a try if you want to and post a picture of what you make on this thread. We'd all love to see


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 11, 2020)

dibbles said:


> First, I think it's good to stretch yourself and try different things, no matter your experience level!  I can see that you understand the Night Violet Cosmic Wave video by Tree Marie is also a different technique than this challenge by the way you poured your soaps. I just want to mention it to avoid confusion for others. Her soap is a Cosmic Wave pour, which is not the same as the Zig Zag Cosmic Wave.
> 
> As for using only one color for each pour, that would give the "S" curve, but wouldn't have any of the feathering. I do think the dancing wave would be easier to achieve in individual molds, but that isn't the technique for this challenge. Nice try with attempting this in individual molds, and thanks for sharing the pictures.
> 
> Dancing Wave video (again - not the technique for this challenge):



I did three colors in the container. I guess i should clarify that i was inspired by the colors and the smaller cavity molds.

I watched a bunch of videos last night, so maybe when i get home from work tonight i will make another attempt...in a loaf mold lol


----------



## bookreader451 (Aug 12, 2020)

I made two.  I like the first attempt better.  The colors on my second are dull.  I might try one more time with something even bolder.  I am into brights this season


----------



## linne1gi (Aug 12, 2020)

I like my first try better also. I’m not trying again though.


----------



## DKing (Aug 12, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I made two.  I like the first attempt better.  The colors on my second are dull.  I might try one more time with something even bolder.  I am into brights this season


I am finding myself more drawn to brighter colours as well.  Last week I decided to order a bunch of new micas and some neons as well, as I wanted something with a little more "oomph" for the challenge.  But now I wait.  By the looks of where they are at for shipping orders, I might not even have it shipped until next week at the very earliest.  I am going to make a practice attempt soon (after a quick trip to grab some castor oil) but plan to use only natural colorants this go around.  Hopefully I will have time to make an attempt with my new supplies once they show up.


----------



## szaza (Aug 13, 2020)

I wish I had some soaping time soon! Everytime I carve out a bit of time to make soap it gets eaten by something else.. (the time, there are no soap eaters here  )


----------



## Elizevt (Aug 13, 2020)

My loaf moulds just arrived in the mail today. I'm really excited. But I have some work to finish before I'm allowed to play with my soaps.  I Should be able to soap on Sunday. I can't wait to try out my new loaf mould


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 14, 2020)

I tried my second attempt tonight. Didnt work out so well, so i turned it into something else. I started out with the right pour, got pissed off at it and ended up with an in the pot swirl cause it was the only way to save it.

can i bow out of this or do i need to make a submission?  I got a lot on my mind


----------



## Bari b (Aug 14, 2020)

I have made two attempts....I like my second one better at this point, but it still isn't great. I cut all my soaps with a knife, so when I try to slice off a very thin slice to reveal more of the pattern they tend to not look as nice.

I am letting my second batch harden up a little more and will try shaving a bit of them today. We will see if it looks good enough to enter or not!

I have been looking at those slicers that trim off thin sections and trying to figure out if I can make one.

I don't know if I will attempt another or move on but I have learned a lot!


----------



## bookreader451 (Aug 14, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I tried my second attempt tonight. Didnt work out so well, so i turned it into something else. I started out with the right pour, got pissed off at it and ended up with an in the pot swirl cause it was the only way to save it.
> 
> can i bow out of this or do i need to make a submission?  I got a lot on my mind


You don't need to submit an entry if you don't want to.  You can still vote.  I enter every challenge regardless of how my soap looks.  It is my parade of the good, bad and fugly.


----------



## bookreader451 (Aug 14, 2020)

Bari b said:


> I have made two attempts....I like my second one better at this point, but it still isn't great. I cut all my soaps with a knife, so when I try to slice off a very thin slice to reveal more of the pattern they tend to not look as nice.



If you don't have a planer try washing the soap gently instead of slicing it.  Light washing is going to get rid of soda ash or a little unevenness in the bar.


----------



## Bari b (Aug 14, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> If you don't have a planer try washing the soap gently instead of slicing it.  Light washing is going to get rid of soda ash or a little unevenness in the bar.


Thanks, I will try that!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 14, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I tried my second attempt tonight. Didnt work out so well, so i turned it into something else. I started out with the right pour, got pissed off at it and ended up with an in the pot swirl cause it was the only way to save it.
> 
> can i bow out of this or do i need to make a submission?  I got a lot on my mind


It's okay to not submit an entry if you don't end up making something you like. You tried, maybe learned something along the way and hopefully had some fun which ultimately is the real point of doing the challenges.


----------



## GemstonePony (Aug 14, 2020)

I really want to try this, but I'm not sure I'll have time. If I do have time, I would love some clarification- all batter must come from the same pitcher, correct? Or can I do it with 2 pitchers, one for each corner, without disqualification?


----------



## SPowers (Aug 14, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> Here’s one of my attempts.



That looks great...


----------



## dibbles (Aug 14, 2020)

GemstonePony said:


> I really want to try this, but I'm not sure I'll have time. If I do have time, I would love some clarification- all batter must come from the same pitcher, correct? Or can I do it with 2 pitchers, one for each corner, without disqualification?


You could use two pitchers, as long as you are layering the colors into a single pitcher to pour. If you decide to try, copy and paste the sign up list, adding your name.


----------



## GemstonePony (Aug 14, 2020)

dibbles said:


> You could use two pitchers, as long as you are layering the colors into a single pitcher to pour. If you decide to try, copy and paste the sign up list, adding your name.


Excellent! And if it looks like I'll be able to  commit to the challenge, I will enter it properly. I'm currently moving, so my life is packed in boxes, misplaced, and fairly disorganized as yet.


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Aug 15, 2020)

I don’t have enough messages but I’m going to try this technique. Looks fun.


----------



## SPowers (Aug 15, 2020)

Well I cut mine today and doubt I will submit it... one or 2  soaps have the slightest hint of the wave but it's basically a fail imo.  My batter must have been too thin as the colours  blended together and they look muddled in some areas.  Colour me disappointed!


----------



## Elena 64 (Aug 15, 2020)

Jackie Tobey said:


> I don’t have enough messages but I’m going to try this technique. Looks fun.


Sign up! You have enough messages; good luck; cheering for everyone!


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Aug 15, 2020)

Elena 64 said:


> Sign up! You have enough messages; good luck; cheering for everyone!


Awesome. How do I sign up?


----------



## ShySoaper (Aug 15, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Welcome to the August 2020 SMF Soap Challenge. This month’s challenge is the Zig Zag Cosmic Wave Technique. This technique, as far as I can tell, was created by Fraeuline Winter. She credits Tatiana (Creative Soap by Steso) and Jelena (Soap Techniques) for her inspiration for the swirl.
> 
> PLEASE READ ALL RULES for the challenge.
> 
> ...



Dibbles I’m heartbroken . Haven’t been soaping because all my soaping supplies and equipment are in the apartment covered under plastic and I can’t get in till next month . I’ve been so down and out since I can’t perform my newly found love.


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Aug 15, 2020)

szaza said:


> 1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
> 2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
> 3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
> 4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
> ...


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Aug 15, 2020)

Jackie Tobey said:


> My first challenge!!!  I’m in!!!!   Sooo excited!!!!


----------



## DKing (Aug 15, 2020)

1. msunnerstood. Im a glutton for HP Punishment
2. Jersey Girl- Looking forward to trying this technique.
3. sarahmarah-I’m down. Looks fun.
4. MissChief - only because I need to make more soap.... seriously!
5. SudsyJurn- first time in a challenge, yay!
6. AliOop - already thinking about colors...
7. dawni - I'm signing up coz I need inspiration to get my soaping mojo back lol, and like msunnerstood, I like pushing the boundaries of HP.. Fingers crossed I actually get an entry done
8. bookreader451 - I too am a glutton for punishment
9. The Gecko - I failed at the last challenge, but I'm up for another one.
10. mommycarlson - I've been MIA for a while, but i wanna try this!
11. linne1gi - My first challenge, love this technique
12. DKing - I have been wanting to try this technique for awhile so I am in this time!
13. Mobjack Bay - out of hiatus because this challenge is outta this world
14. Anstarx- You must've read my mind. I was just going to try something like this!
15. Elizevt - My First challenge. The best way to learn is to challenge yourself
16. Shunt2011 - Going to try to make the time to try this. Need to get some mojo back.
17. Rogue Soaper - I think I will give this one a swirl. OOOOHHHH Sorry
18. MarnieSoapien -Fingers crossed that I can get the time to make this!
19. SoapySuds - because I too "need" more soap.
20. The_Emerald_Chicken - Ok, I guess I'll give it a go.
21. catscankim - my first challenge. This looks so pretty
22. gardengeek - I'm usually ziggin' when my soap is zaggin'
23. Jillyb- 1st time challanger. Just can't resist.
24. SPowers - my first challenge - love the technique
25. jcandleattic - I'll try...
26. Bari b - I am in! Looking forward to it!
27. SideDoorSoaps - I’m looking for something pretty to do!
28. szaza - I hope I can squeeze in one attempt.         
20. Jackie Tobey - My first challenge!!!  I’m in!!!!   Sooo excited!!!!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 15, 2020)

ShySoaper said:


> Dibbles I’m heartbroken . Haven’t been soaping because all my soaping supplies and equipment are in the apartment covered under plastic and I can’t get in till next month . I’ve been so down and out since I can’t perform my newly found love.


You’ll be soaping again soon. I’m sorry you will miss this challenge, but there will be another one in September. And you can give this a try once you get your supplies and post the results here.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 15, 2020)

Well, attempt #1 is a spectacular failure. My batter was too runny. I might try again but I'm not sure how much time I'll have over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ShySoaper (Aug 15, 2020)

dibbles said:


> You’ll be soaping again soon. I’m sorry you will miss this challenge, but there will be another one in September. And you can give this a try once you get your supplies and post the results here.


I most definitely will


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 16, 2020)

SPowers said:


> Well I cut mine today and doubt I will submit it... one or 2  soaps have the slightest hint of the wave but it's basically a fail imo.  My batter must have been too thin as the colours  blended together and they look muddled in some areas.  Colour me disappointed!


I tried two. One in smaller cavity molds an one loaf mold. They both goth muddy looking


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm not eligible to enter, nor do I have enough soaping experience yet, but I decided to give this technique a try anyway and see what I learn. Boy, that little wiggle while pouring is harder than it looks! I saw somewhere that someone suggested practicing that before trying it with batter and that is certainly a good idea. My loaf is definitely messy! I used three colors - a sea-green, sunflower orange and dark gray/black. I didn't have my batter divided evenly so the green overtook the other colors as there was way too much of it. I can 'almost' see the S down the middle but can't really see the fanning out of the colors. I'm not sure if my batter was a little too thick or if it is partly because the pitchers i currently have, have a shorter rounded pour spout and really hard to keep in the corner of the mold. I may post pics when it is ready to cut, even though it is essentially a failed attempt. It was fun to try though!


----------



## SPowers (Aug 16, 2020)

I may reconsider I try a second time... I'm away at my daughter's next week so I will need a soap fix as soon as I return!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 16, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I tried two. One in smaller cavity molds an one loaf mold. They both goth muddy looking


Do you have a planer. Removing the top layer can sometimes reveal wonders hiding below.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 16, 2020)

tommysgirl said:


> I'm not eligible to enter, nor do I have enough soaping experience yet, but I decided to give this technique a try anyway and see what I learn. Boy, that little wiggle while pouring is harder than it looks! I saw somewhere that someone suggested practicing that before trying it with batter and that is certainly a good idea. My loaf is definitely messy! I used three colors - a sea-green, sunflower orange and dark gray/black. I didn't have my batter divided evenly so the green overtook the other colors as there was way too much of it. I can 'almost' see the S down the middle but can't really see the fanning out of the colors. I'm not sure if my batter was a little too thick or if it is partly because the pitchers i currently have, have a shorter rounded pour spout and really hard to keep in the corner of the mold. I may post pics when it is ready to cut, even though it is essentially a failed attempt. It was fun to try though!


I can’t use the funnel pitchers to save my life, so mine also have short spouts. You can pour right next to the corner and get the same result, rather than across the right angle of the corner, if that makes sense.


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 16, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I can’t use the funnel pitchers to save my life, so mine also have short spouts. You can pour right next to the corner and get the same result, rather than across the right angle of the corner, if that makes sense.


It does make sense. Thanks for the tip! I'll give it a try when I get another chance at this technique.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 17, 2020)

Just gave it a try tonight, using orange, green, and yellow. I like the colors, but the pattern looks more like a clamshell, with not much of an S-curve. Part of the problem is that my only loaf mold right now is a tall and skinny, which, IMO, doesn't have enough width for the layers to move enough. Bad timing on my part in that I'd just passed along my more traditional loaf mold to a new soaper last week, since I prefer the shape of the bars with the TS mold. 

I might look around the house to see if I can find something to make a wider mold that would work better for this technique. I can also see that I need to do a better job of pouring the alternate colors into the pitcher more evenly, because there were big sections with only two of the three colors showing.

All in all, it was fun to plan and try, and the soap doesn't look bad, even though it didn't turn out as planned. It is scented with a sample bottle of Nurture's Seventh Heaven. It is such a light fragrance that I can hardly smell it, but it is quite nice.


----------



## SudsyJurn (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm frustrated to say the very least. I made 3 batches to try this with and let's just say maybe I have one muddled mess of a soap that I might be able to convince myself to enter.  
I tried a new recipe and it ended horribly, I tried a new FO and it accelerated so fast I just had to dump the colors into the mold, and the last one that I tried the FO didn't incorporate and left yellow spots all over the freaking thing! 
So here's to a whole bunch of rebatching and confetti soap making.   
I might try this one more time with no FOs and my usual recipe just to see if I can even do it. Lol! I'm such a glutton for punishment.


----------



## bookreader451 (Aug 17, 2020)

I really wanted to get another go in but, it is food preservation season and I have salsa to can and sauce to freeze and eggplant to bread!  Water is boiling to peel tomatoes as I type this.  Way too much on a school night!!  Anyone want zucchini?  Okay stop the groaning, I know everyone is sick of it now.

edited to add: hubby expects dinner sometime soon too.


----------



## DKing (Aug 17, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I really wanted to get another go in but, it is food preservation season and I have salsa to can and sauce to freeze and eggplant to bread!  Water is boiling to peel tomatoes as I type this.  Way too much on a school night!!  Anyone want zucchini?  Okay stop the groaning, I know everyone is sick of it now.
> 
> edited to add: hubby expects dinner sometime soon too.


I wish I had an over abundance of zucchini.  I was replacing some beds this year and unfortunately didn't get most of them replaced and so the zucchini and cucumbers got stuck in the shadiest part of the garden where the soil hasn't been as improved.  Both are slow going and I am fighting powdery mildew daily.  Next year they will get more love!  The ones I have been able to harvest have been so good though!  Soaping will wait, but when you gotta can, you gotta can!!


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 18, 2020)

tommysgirl said:


> I'm not eligible to enter, nor do I have enough soaping experience yet, but I decided to give this technique a try anyway and see what I learn. Boy, that little wiggle while pouring is harder than it looks! I saw somewhere that someone suggested practicing that before trying it with batter and that is certainly a good idea. My loaf is definitely messy! I used three colors - a sea-green, sunflower orange and dark gray/black. I didn't have my batter divided evenly so the green overtook the other colors as there was way too much of it. I can 'almost' see the S down the middle but can't really see the fanning out of the colors. I'm not sure if my batter was a little too thick or if it is partly because the pitchers i currently have, have a shorter rounded pour spout and really hard to keep in the corner of the mold. I may post pics when it is ready to cut, even though it is essentially a failed attempt. It was fun to try though!


So I cut my bars this morning. I was actually a bit surprised at what I got. Sorry about the coloring in the pics, I'm not a great photographer. Also, I'm not sure about the little whitish spots so I am going to do some research on that. First pic is wet soap, other two are after un-molding and cutting.


----------



## Elizevt (Aug 18, 2020)

Thats not bad at all, You got the s-pattern in the middle and the zig-zags, I think maybe the soap batter was a bit thick. 
 Seriously, you did WAY better than me so far.  My first 2 attempts the soaps got too thick and I had to do a drop swirl.  
I started a zug zag and it was so thick and ploppy, I just ended up dumping it in the mould. 
This technique is really tricky. 
I'll maybe try a 3rd attempt tonight.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 18, 2020)

@tommysgirl they look great! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 18, 2020)

@tommysgirl I love your color palette on that loaf - unique and so pretty!


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm going to try a 4th (and last) time today or tomorrow. For some reason, the first part of my pour has a nice zig zag, but the time I get to the end my colors get too mixed up so I lose the definition of the design. My 2nd & 3rd tries I ended up with one good bar and one bad bar. This time, I'm going to try to do not so many layers in my pouring pitcher because I think all the layers in the pitcher are mixing by the time I get to the bottom. 

Also, are the back of the bars supposed to also have a good zig zag too? Mine are looking more like wood grain. Maybe I should be cutting more off the back?


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 18, 2020)

Elizevt said:


> Thats not bad at all, You got the s-pattern in the middle and the zig-zags, I think maybe the soap batter was a bit thick.
> Seriously, you did WAY better than me so far.  My first 2 attempts the soaps got too thick and I had to do a drop swirl.
> I started a zug zag and it was so thick and ploppy, I just ended up dumping it in the mould.
> This technique is really tricky.
> I'll maybe try a 3rd attempt tonight.


Thanks Elizevt! I was really surprised that I got any design at all inside. I struggled with my pitcher and my batter was thicker than I thought it should be. When I cut the top off the first one it didn't look like much but I really saw the curve in the second one and was shocked, lol! I know your soap didn't turn out as planned, but it looks really nice as it is! I love black and white soaps 

@dibbles and @AliOop Thank you so much ☺

I want to try one more time with a wider mold and see if I can use a little more restraint with the stick blender and catch my batter before it gets too thick.


----------



## Elizevt (Aug 18, 2020)

tommysgirl said:


> I want to try one more time with a wider mold and see if I can use a little more restraint with the stick blender and catch my batter before it gets too thick.


 
Yes, The stick blender was the death of my batter, I think its also because  45% of my recipe is tallow, maybe that is why it whips up thick so fast.

With my second one, I nearly got the consistency right, I just needed more patience too, I needed to stay with the hand whisk. Just mix by hand, and leave the blender alone.  *_Put down the blender and walk away_*

I love challenges like this, you learn so much even if you make a flop, I used to be a member of a local fly fishing forum, and we used to do fly swaps. We would choose a fly theme and then everyone makes their version of that fly lets say there are 20 members joining the fly swap, you need to make 20 of the same fly. Then we would mail it to a central moderator, and he would photograph and repack them so that all the members get one of each participants' flies that were made. Then we received a parcel with 20 different flies made by each of the participants. Then they would vote on the forum for the best fly.  It was awesome. and I learnt the most from those challenges. 

My oils have been weighed out and my activated charcoal and zinc oxide are mixed in tiny cups in a bit of oil this evening already. But I think I'll make it tomorrow morning when there is more light. 
Holding thumbs it works 

I'm not sure if I will have a really great soap, But I'm super excited to see photos from all the other member's soaps. 
I can't wait!!


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 18, 2020)

Elizevt said:


> My oils have been weighed out and my activated charcoal and zinc oxide are mixed in tiny cups in a bit of oil this evening already. But I think I'll make it tomorrow morning when there is more light.
> Holding thumbs it works


I'm hoping it works for you too! Can't wait to hear about your results.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 18, 2020)

gardengeek said:


> I'm going to try a 4th (and last) time today or tomorrow. For some reason, the first part of my pour has a nice zig zag, but the time I get to the end my colors get too mixed up so I lose the definition of the design. My 2nd & 3rd tries I ended up with one good bar and one bad bar. This time, I'm going to try to do not so many layers in my pouring pitcher because I think all the layers in the pitcher are mixing by the time I get to the bottom.
> 
> Also, are the back of the bars supposed to also have a good zig zag too? Mine are looking more like wood grain. Maybe I should be cutting more off the back?


I only layer about half of my colors into the pouring pitcher, scrape it out and refill with the other half. This helps especially if you manage to keep your batter very fluid through the entire pour. The backs of the soap do not have to have any particular look to them. Mine don't look anything like the top. I'm impressed with your dedication!


----------



## bookreader451 (Aug 18, 2020)

Elizevt said:


> Yes, The stick blender was the death of my batter, I think its also because  45% of my recipe is tallow, maybe that is why it whips up thick so fast.
> 
> With my second one, I nearly got the consistency right, I just needed more patience too, I needed to stay with the hand whisk. Just mix by hand, and leave the blender alone.  *_Put down the blender and walk away_



You can also try using a higher water content.  I used a 30% lye solution instead of 33.33%;  not much more water but it does make a difference.


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Aug 18, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> You can also try using a higher water content.  I used a 30% lye solution instead of 33.33%;  not much more water but it does make a difference.


Thanks for the suggestion. I’ll be trying this for the second time tomorrow. The first time my white batter got thick too fast the the other two colors were too thin. I realized by watching one of the videos that using a small milk frothier in the smaller batches is genuous. Also next time no TD.


----------



## sarahmarah (Aug 18, 2020)

This was a deceptively challenging. I tried 8 times in the past 2 weeks (small batches). I had lots of issues with thickening too fast in the first 4 before I had to completely overhaul the recipe to make it a ‘swirly’ one. I finally got it.
Things that helped me:
-a higher oleic formula 
-soaping at a lower temp and stick blending only to emulsion 
-adding fragrance last—once I had the colors how I wanted
-lowering my workspace a few inches so I was directly over my project and had a bit more control
-wall pouring *half* my colors into my pourer, and doing the other half when it was empty
-finding that sweet spot just slightly to the side of the corners to pour
-remembering to lower the incline in time

I had a lot of fun.
I’ll post some of the ‘outtakes’ once I can find some decent lighting.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 18, 2020)

@sarahmarah thanks for sharing your experiences. I’m sure your tips will be helpful to many. I’m glad you had fun with this - it’s a technique I really enjoy playing with. After 8 tries, I think you probably have this down and will be able to repeat it whenever you want to. Gold stars to you for hanging in there!


----------



## AliOop (Aug 18, 2020)

sarahmarah said:


> -wall pouring *half* my colors into my pourer, and doing the other half when it was empty
> -finding that sweet spot just slightly to the side of the corners to pour


These two things were huge for me, as well.

I didn't realize how muddy the colors would get towards the bottom of the pitcher, especially if I let it flow back down into the pitcher as I switched corners. It worked better when I just barely eased the pitcher back and used a finger to stop the flow - just like Fraulein Winter does in her video. I also needed to stop once the colors became muddy, and pour out the remainder into a waiting cavity mold. Then I could wipe out the pitcher and re-pour the other half of my colors into it.

Pouring from a tad bit higher seemed to work better for me, too, but I think that's because my batter was thickening.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 19, 2020)

AliOop said:


> These two things were huge for me, as well.
> 
> I didn't realize how muddy the colors would get towards the bottom of the pitcher, especially if I let it flow back down into the pitcher as I switched corners. It worked better when I just barely eased the pitcher back and used a finger to stop the flow - just like Fraulein Winter does in her video. I also needed to stop once the colors became muddy, and pour out the remainder into a waiting cavity mold. Then I could wipe out the pitcher and re-pour the other half of my colors into it.
> 
> Pouring from a tad bit higher seemed to work better for me, too, but I think that's because my batter was thickening.


Scraping out and refilling the pouring pitcher definitely helps me, but my batter stays quit e fluid for a good stretch of time. I rest my container on my mold - I don’t think I have the dexterity to pour from any height - kudos for being able to do that!


----------



## AliOop (Aug 19, 2020)

@dibbles, I should clarify: "height" in this case meant not resting it on the edge of the mold. It was probably no more than ½" above that. 

And it seemed like the muddiness happened because of tilting the pitcher back away from the mold. In other words, the fluid batter would run back down into the pitcher and get mixed together. To say it another way, the less I moved the batter while in the pitcher, the less muddiness I got. So I tried not to tilt the pitcher back when switching between corners. Does that make sense?


----------



## dibbles (Aug 19, 2020)

AliOop said:


> @dibbles, I should clarify: "height" in this case meant not resting it on the edge of the mold. It was probably no more than ½" above that.
> 
> And it seemed like the muddiness happened because of tilting the pitcher back away from the mold. In other words, the fluid batter would run back down into the pitcher and get mixed together. To say it another way, the less I moved the batter while in the pitcher, the less muddiness I got. So I tried not to tilt the pitcher back when switching between corners. Does that make sense?


It makes sense, and yes the way you are handling the pitcher is how I do it too. Thanks for sharing your tips. It really helps others and even though I try to remember everything that might be helpful, it’s hard. So everything that is shared is appreciated.


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 19, 2020)

AliOop said:


> @dibbles, I should clarify: "height" in this case meant not resting it on the edge of the mold. It was probably no more than ½" above that.
> 
> And it seemed like the muddiness happened because of tilting the pitcher back away from the mold. In other words, the fluid batter would run back down into the pitcher and get mixed together. To say it another way, the less I moved the batter while in the pitcher, the less muddiness I got. So I tried not to tilt the pitcher back when switching between corners. Does that make sense?


I think thats what happened with me. If i try it again, then i will try not to upright the pitcher between pours, and scrape out the end batter before refilling.

This technique was a bit harder than it looks.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 19, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I think thats what happened with me. If i try it again, then i will try not to upright the pitcher between pours, and scrape out the end batter before refilling.
> 
> This technique was a bit harder than it looks.


Aren’t they all?


----------



## Elizevt (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks @bookreader451 for the tip of the higher water content. It really made it easier. My batter was much more pourable. Thanks! 

I feel like I'v learned something new from every post on this thread. 

I made a 3rd batch now. I used my new loaf mould for the first time. 
There was a dramatic improvement and it was much more of a success. But I still made some boo-boos. 

This technique is like rubbing your head and your belly with both hands but in different directions. There is so much to keep in mind while you pour. 

My zig zag looks ok in the beginning, but I poured too much so there is no S-curve in the beginning, 
Then when I started pouring less, and the curve started showing, then my zig-zags went pearshaped, and I  had to scrape out my jug and refill it with new batter. 
I think the first box I put under the mould to lift it was too big, I feel like I should have used a lower wedge. 
But then I got nervous because the batter was slowly getting thicker. and I rushed a bit, and it flopped a bit in the end. 

But I'll try one more time.  
Next time I will use a bigger workspace. so that I'm not cramped and knocking things over. 
I'll stir to emulsion and then separate into jugs to mix colours and continue stirring from there.  
And I need to stay calm, and focus on my zig-zags


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 19, 2020)

Everyone has such great tips!! I tried a second batch this morning and used so many of these tips, but made a fatal mistake in the very beginning. I thought my recipe matched my mold size, but it didn't and I didn't have enough batter to execute the design. I did make a different recipe that gave me plenty of working time, though, so that was good. I also had trouble with my colors mixing this time because of tipping my pitcher back and forth between pours.  I realized that I wouldn't have enough batter to cover my mold almost as soon as I started pouring and that derailed my train thought and I lost focus on the design. Any curve I may have gotten was lost when I laid my mold down and the batter ran to the other end. On a positive note, I did much better at the fanning of the colors since my batter was a nice pour-able consistency. And @dibbles suggestion of pouring right next to the corner instead of in it was a great help. I'm at the end of my soaping hobby supply budget for this month and I have a couple other projects planned so I probably won't try again, but it was so much fun to try and - most importantly - I really learned a lot!!


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the tips. I'm going to pay close attention to not letting my batter run back down into my pouring pitcher and I'll probably either scrape it out into a single-cavity mold or do my 2nd half in a clean pitcher as suggested. I'm excited to try it tonight. I have my oils and lye kitted up and my colors picked out already. As soon as I get back from my doctor's appointment I'm going to try again.


----------



## sarahmarah (Aug 19, 2020)

These were two attempts that I did that didn’t make the cut. The red/blue was “Smoke + Mirrors” and like that it looks smokey but ultimately the contrast wasn’t as punchy as I wanted and the colors got muddled a bit. One of my colors was Celestial Silver mica and that contributed a bit.

 The orange/green was “Harvest Moonlight” and the green was actually supposed to be more of a teal blue. This one thickened and bunched a bit—I had to plane some of the really thick wave parts down after cutting. It might have been the fragrance oil that made it move quicker (cinnamon heavy), or that I used a bit of sugar to bump up the bubbles. Both smell great and will make some good soap.


----------



## sarahmarah (Aug 19, 2020)

One thing I’ve found interesting is that you can plan the perfect color palette but the colors will have a mind of their own with this design. I suspect the order of placement in the pouring pitcher will yield different results. Placing my most vivid colors as the second color was what I went with—now I’m wondering how it would have turned out if I had placed them first. Definitely experiment!


----------



## Elizevt (Aug 19, 2020)

@sarahmarah That red/blue one is Gorgeous


----------



## sarahmarah (Aug 19, 2020)

Elizevt said:


> @sarahmarah That red/blue one is Gorgeous


Thanks!


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 19, 2020)

@sarahma they are both beautiful


----------



## sarahmarah (Aug 19, 2020)

tommysgirl said:


> @sarahma they are both beautiful


Thank you


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 19, 2020)

@sarahmarah they turned out awesome. Great job!


----------



## AliOop (Aug 19, 2020)

@Elizevt your colors and swirls are striking! That is entry-worthy IMO.

@sarahmarah both of yours look like contenders as well! You and I used a similar color palette with the orange + blue/teal/green or whatever the mica decides it wants to be, lol.


----------



## sarahmarah (Aug 19, 2020)

gardengeek said:


> @sarahmarah they turned out awesome. Great job!


Thanks


----------



## sarahmarah (Aug 19, 2020)

AliOop said:


> [USER=44710]@sarahmarah both of yours look like contenders as well!



Thank you, I went a little overboard but I have to use up these sample FO’s


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Aug 19, 2020)

Would someone please tell me if there is a good tutorial on colorants. I just finished my second attempt. I had what I thought were the perfect colors when compared to the pic I found as inspiration. That beautiful chartreuse hit the batter and “BAM” morphed into a puck mustard color.   I was so upset that I got out of rhythm and at the end of the poor it was too thick. I also noted that while the other two colors stayed fluid forever, I didn’t think I was ever going to get them thick enough to put into the morphed color As it thickened up faster. 

The morphed color was made with MM lemon cupcake and Elements bath & body radioactive green. 3:1 so there really wasn’t that much green in the mix. 

Any suggestions?

I think I’ll have time to make one more attempt but may have to change up my colors as I’m almost out of the lemon cupcake.   And I only have the one mold to work with right now. But I refuse to give up.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 19, 2020)

@Jackie Tobey you might wait and see what happens. I find that blues, greens, and yellows do change a lot during the mixing, pouring, and curing. And then there's gel v. non-gel. Anyway, I hope it turns back into what you wanted!


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Aug 19, 2020)

AliOop said:


> @Jackie Tobey you might wait and see what happens. I find that blues, greens, and yellows do change a lot during the mixing, pouring, and curing. And then there's gel v. non-gel. Anyway, I hope it turns back into what you wanted!


Thanks. I’ll wait and see. It may still be eligible but I’m still not super happy. Oils the neon green cause it to thicken faster too?  That’s the only difference I. The three colors.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 19, 2020)

Jackie Tobey said:


> Would someone please tell me if there is a good tutorial on colorants. I just finished my second attempt. I had what I thought were the perfect colors when compared to the pic I found as inspiration. That beautiful chartreuse hit the batter and “BAM” morphed into a puck mustard color.   I was so upset that I got out of rhythm and at the end of the poor it was too thick. I also noted that while the other two colors stayed fluid forever, I didn’t think I was ever going to get them thick enough to put into the morphed color As it thickened up faster.
> 
> The morphed color was made with MM lemon cupcake and Elements bath & body radioactive green. 3:1 so there really wasn’t that much green in the mix.
> 
> ...


@AliOop is right, yellows and greens can morph into some pretty fugly colors, and then like magic go back to what they are meant to be. These color calculators might be helpful. If there is something specific you think I could help with, let me know. 
Calculators :: Learning Center :: Explore :: Elements Bath and Body








						Color Blender
					

Select a color on the left and the right to create a 1:3, 1:1, and 3:1 color palette. Color blending tips: Like blends with like. Micas blend best with micas, pigments blend best with pigments, dyes blend best with dyes, etc. Lower micron micas will add more pigmentation than higher micron...




					nurturesoap.com


----------



## AliOop (Aug 19, 2020)

@Jackie Tobey I do have certain micas that seem to make the batter thicken faster. There is no rhyme or reason as far as I can tell; it's not like all greens do that, or all yellows, etc. It's a mystery to me!


----------



## bookreader451 (Aug 20, 2020)

Well I snuck in another attempt after work and before I made the meat loaf.  fingers crossed it comes out okay.  Not perfect but I like the colors.  They did muddy at the end even with two pitchers......oh well.


----------



## linne1gi (Aug 20, 2020)

When and how do we submit our soaps?


----------



## dibbles (Aug 20, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> When and how do we submit our soaps?


There will be a separate entry thread. The date it opens is in the opening post with all the guidelines for the challenge, I think it’s the 21st.


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 21, 2020)

Jackie Tobey said:


> Would someone please tell me if there is a good tutorial on colorants. I just finished my second attempt. I had what I thought were the perfect colors when compared to the pic I found as inspiration. That beautiful chartreuse hit the batter and “BAM” morphed into a puck mustard color.   I was so upset that I got out of rhythm and at the end of the poor it was too thick. I also noted that while the other two colors stayed fluid forever, I didn’t think I was ever going to get them thick enough to put into the morphed color As it thickened up faster.
> 
> The morphed color was made with MM lemon cupcake and Elements bath & body radioactive green. 3:1 so there really wasn’t that much green in the mix.
> 
> ...



I was just recording notes from MM website on some new colors I received this week and this is what they have for Lemon Cupcake:

*Additional Information*:

*Read before you panic!* *In cold process soap, this mica TURNS ORANGE FIRST, but reverts to a beautiful lemon color within 24 hours. Lovely!*
So there's still hope!


----------



## KimR (Aug 21, 2020)

I don’t qualify for the challenge yet but Sarah, gorgeous!  I tried this a couple of times. Can I post those here?


----------



## AliOop (Aug 21, 2020)

KimR said:


> I don’t qualify for the challenge yet but Sarah, gorgeous!  I tried this a couple of times. Can I post those here?


Yes, or over in the Photo Gallery. We love soap pics!!


----------



## sarahmarah (Aug 21, 2020)

KimR said:


> I don’t qualify for the challenge yet but Sarah, gorgeous!  I tried this a couple of times. Can I post those here?



Thank you!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 21, 2020)

The entry thread has been posted. Sorry it's a little late. Good luck everyone!






						August 2020 SMF Challenge - Zig Zag Cosmic Wave Technique Entry Thread
					

Post your entry photos here. You have until August 27 at 11:59 GMT to submit your entry, so there is still plenty of time! As a reminder, this thread is for entry photos only. Please post all comments in the general challenge thread.  Good luck everyone - I'm looking forward to seeing your...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## KimR (Aug 22, 2020)

1st: started to accelerate. Used Lime Cilantro FO. Was a dumping cosmic rush!

2nd: a thinner recipe with a well behaved sandalwood FO. Much better results but I’m not loving working with TD. Seems a bit crumbly unmolding and cutting. Suggestions? Using 1t or less per lb oils.


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 22, 2020)

KimR said:


> 1st: started to accelerate. Used Lime Cilantro FO. Was a dumping cosmic rush!
> 
> 2nd: a thinner recipe with a well behaved sandalwood FO. Much better results but I’m not loving working with TD. Seems a bit crumbly unmolding and cutting. Suggestions? Using 1t or less per lb oils.View attachment 48768
> View attachment 48769


I like the blue one. Looks like a Picasso

edit...they both look like Picassos lol


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 22, 2020)

Ok. I wasnt gonna do it, i made a third attempt. I made a full batch and poured two molds. Not sure if they will meet the criteria, i tried lol. Either way, they look pretty, so i will be submitting after all. Cranberry Spice. I guess we will see after i cut


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 22, 2020)

KimR said:


> 1st: started to accelerate. Used Lime Cilantro FO. Was a dumping cosmic rush!
> 
> 2nd: a thinner recipe with a well behaved sandalwood FO. Much better results but I’m not loving working with TD. Seems a bit crumbly unmolding and cutting. Suggestions? Using 1t or less per lb oils.View attachment 48768
> View attachment 48769


I think they both look amazing! I really love the blue one - reminds me of the ocean. The green one looks great even though you didn't get to execute your plan. I haven't been able to get a good handle on TD either.


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 22, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Ok. I wasnt gonna do it, i made a third attempt. I made a full batch and poured two molds. Not sure if they will meet the criteria, i tried lol. Either way, they look pretty, so i will be submitting after all. Cranberry Spice. I guess we will see after i cut


My mom used to make a chocolate brownie desert with a cream cheese layer swirled into the top when I was a kid. It was my favorite. Your soap look just like it!  I think you have a good entry. Looking forward to seeing it cut.


----------



## Elizevt (Aug 22, 2020)

I was a bit bummed after I poured my soap, It wasn't what I had pictured in my mind.  But I cut it today and it came out better than I expected. I'm happy with it 

I unmoulded it yesterday and it was still super soft, (Perhaps from the increased water %) my finger squshed a few holes in it. *Panic*  but I set it out on top of my Desktop pc (It's always warm) with a fan blowing on it, so I managed to cut it today.   

Good Luck to everyone.  I'm really excited to see everyone's photos and all the colours and variations


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m seeing some darn nice soaps up there.  As for colors, I’ve found that contrasting colors look increasingly brown as the lines get thinner, unless I use a high proportion of white in between the the layers.

It’s been a crazy few weeks of making the final preparations to start the fall semester at the university where I work, but I’m hoping to make soap today or tomorrow.  First I have to find a clean spot that isn’t covered with fabric (I’ve been doing a bit of sewing) or something I ordered and haven’t put away.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 22, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m seeing some darn nice soaps up there.  As for colors, I’ve found that contrasting colors look increasingly brown as the lines get thinner, unless I use a high proportion of white in between the the layers.


Thank you for confirming that! I was thinking the same as I was comparing my high contrast soaps with the ones that use various shades of the same or similar colors. 

I’m going for a third try today (if I get my carrot cake done in time before our monthly card game) and was planning to try with light, medium and dark tones of the same color. Hope you get to do yours, too!


----------



## Marsi (Aug 22, 2020)

love your soap Elizevt






						August 2020 SMF Challenge - Zig Zag Cosmic Wave Technique Entry Thread
					

Post your entry photos here. You have until August 27 at 11:59 GMT to submit your entry, so there is still plenty of time! As a reminder, this thread is for entry photos only. Please post all comments in the general challenge thread.  Good luck everyone - I'm looking forward to seeing your...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## bookreader451 (Aug 22, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> As for colors, I’ve found that contrasting colors look increasingly brown as the lines get thinner, unless I use a high proportion of white in between the the layers.


Yes, I found that too.  Especially on my last try as I used copier colors, cyan, magenta and yellow........eek.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 22, 2020)

Try #3 for the August SMF Challenge is wrapped in towels and sleeping till tomorrow. Although the colors aren't as fun, the pattern turned out best on this one. What I learned this time:

1. Whichever color provides the most contrast, for me it works best to make more of that color, and use it in between the other two, rather than a straight 1-2-3, 1-2-3 color rotation.

2. Monochromatic color palettes really are easier for this technique.

3. Stop pouring when the batter becomes blurred. Either pour that blurry stuff out into a container for extra soaps, or find a way to re-mix it back into your darkest color (one reason why monochromatic palettes work well here). Then wipe out the pour pitcher and make a clean batch for the next round of pouring.

4. Blending to a non-quite-stable emulsion works just fine if you quickly pour into your color containers. This gives you more mixing time to reach a stable emulsion with your colors.

Of course, having learned all this, now I wonder if I need to do a FOURTH batch. Someone tell me to stop the insanity!


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 23, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Try #3 for the August SMF Challenge is wrapped in towels and sleeping till tomorrow. Although the colors aren't as fun, the pattern turned out best on this one. What I learned this time:
> 
> 1. Whichever color provides the most contrast, for me it works best to make more of that color, and use it in between the other two, rather than a straight 1-2-3, 1-2-3 color rotation.
> 
> ...



Awesome suggestions @AliOop . So in #1 you mean do 1,2,1,3,1,2? If I was so inclined to try a fifth time I would try that. It makes great sense. How much time do I have left? 

Oh no, stop...don't stop the insanity! This has been a frustratingly great experience


----------



## AliOop (Aug 23, 2020)

@gardengeek here is how I poured:

1, 2 
3, 2 
1, 2 
3, 2  

The 1s and 3s were slightly larger, and the 2s were slightly smaller.

Does that make sense? I think your suggestion would work as well.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 23, 2020)

gardengeek said:


> How much time do I have left?


You have until August 27 at 11:59 GMT


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 23, 2020)

AliOop said:


> @gardengeek here is how I poured:
> 
> 1, 2
> 3, 2
> ...



@AliOop Yes it does. If the loaf I cut today (#4) doesn't turn out well then I guess I have no choice. I ain't going down without a fight! I have my recipe sheet on standby.

@dibbles Thanks for enabling!


----------



## DKing (Aug 23, 2020)

I am still waiting for my new supplies to arrive (ordered Aug 3rd) so I may or may not have one opportunity to attempt this again in time for the cut off.  They were going to be here Friday...."out on truck for delivery".....then I got a message that they made a processing error and my delivery was rerouted.  Im hoping it arrives by tomorrow but who knows where it was rerouted to.  I'm a little frustrated, to say the least.


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 23, 2020)

DKing said:


> I am still waiting for my new supplies to arrive (ordered Aug 3rd) so I may or may not have one opportunity to attempt this again in time for the cut off.  They were going to be here Friday...."out on truck for delivery".....then I got a message that they made a processing error and my delivery was rerouted.  Im hoping it arrives by tomorrow but who knows where it was rerouted to.  I'm a little frustrated, to say the least.


Aww man! I hope you get it in time.


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Aug 23, 2020)

Ok, so I just finished attempt 5. Here is what I have learned so far. 

1.  After adding lye solution to oils, instead of just stirring with a whisk, SB to emulsion. I found one of my colors kept thickening too fast and the other two were lagging behind. So that when I tried to layer them in the bowl to start the zigzag pour, the thicker one kept sinking to the bottom of the bowl and I could barely see it.  Yep it was the last one poured out of the main soap bowl so it had to have algae more lye in it than the first two. 

2.  Don’t add more water to that one thickened color in an attempt to thin it back down so it is the same consistency as the other two. 

3. Rethink the percentages of the colors. I tried 50:30:20 percent, 50:40:10 percent and 40:30:30. The last one I did make my darkest color the higher the percentage and alternate it with the other two colors as mentioned above. It was too high of a percentage. I think if I make one more attempt that I will lessen the darkest color to 20 to 30 percent again.  

3.  Make sure and read about the colorants before using them to see if they morph. 

4. The fragrance oils I used were great and well behaved so that is another lesson I learned. Read up on the fragrance and make sure it is appropriate for what you are attempting. 

5.  Soap when the spouse is away at work or  out period. Divorce crossed my mind at least twice during these attempts.

6.  Don’t be scared to at least try the complicated stuff. I still don’t have one I think is competition worthy but I keep trying. 

7.  Don’t second guess a recipe and add too many butters or lard. It really does need to be high Oleic to give you time. Just make sure it’s well at emulsion before you divide. 

8.  Put the colorants into the containers you plan to use instead of leaving them in the small cups used to mix them with oils. It helps you to not feel rushed. 

9.  Don’t have the mold proped too high. I lost my curve line because I lowered it too soon and it was too high. Also I was rushed because that one color of soap was thickening up too fast. 

I’m sure other things will come to me but that’s it for now. I think I may have time for one more attempt tomorrow if I can get the soap out of the mold I made today. After that I go back to work. And working 12 hour shifts at night doesn’t leave you much time to soap when your on a long stretch. 

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 23, 2020)

_[QUOTE="Jackie Tobey, post: 844462, member: 31414"
3. Rethink the percentages of the colors. I tried 50:30:20 percent, 50:40:10 percent and 40:30:30. The last one I did make my darkest color the higher the percentage and alternate it with the other two colors as mentioned above. It was too high of a percentage. I think if I make one more attempt that I will lessen the darkest color to 20 to 30 percent again.
[/QUOTE]_

So much great insight there, Jackie! Love the part about not having the spouse around. During my last pour, mine walked in the door earlier than expected. He started to say something to me but saw my "look" and turned right back around and went out through the door. Smart man!  

I do feel badly that I didn't explain myself well regarding the color split. I used more of the color that was the greatest contrast to the other two. For my batch, that meant more white (my lightest color) because it was the least similar to the other two colors (dark grey and black). I guess it depends on your color scheme as to whether the lightest or darkest color will give you the contrast you want.

Anyway, I bet your soap is better than you think. You can always put it in the freezer so you can un-mold it and free up mold space for another batch. Either way, I do hope you enter! I recently entered my rather pitiful marble soap in the Soap Challenge Club for July, where world class soap artists had all these amazing entries. While I was quite close to the bottom in terms of votes gained, it felt good to complete it, no matter how my soap compared to someone else's.


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Aug 24, 2020)

AliOop said:


> _[QUOTE="Jackie Tobey, post: 844462, member: 31414"
> 3. Rethink the percentages of the colors. I tried 50:30:20 percent, 50:40:10 percent and 40:30:30. The last one I did make my darkest color the higher the percentage and alternate it with the other two colors as mentioned above. It was too high of a percentage. I think if I make one more attempt that I will lessen the darkest color to 20 to 30 percent again.
> _




So much great insight there, Jackie! Love the part about not having the spouse around. During my last pour, mine walked in the door earlier than expected. He started to say something to me but saw my "look" and turned right back around and went out through the door. Smart man!  

I do feel badly that I didn't explain myself well regarding the color split. I used more of the color that was the greatest contrast to the other two. For my batch, that meant more white (my lightest color) because it was the least similar to the other two colors (dark grey and black). I guess it depends on your color scheme as to whether the lightest or darkest color will give you the contrast you want.

Anyway, I bet your soap is better than you think. You can always put it in the freezer so you can un-mold it and free up mold space for another batch. Either way, I do hope you enter! I recently entered my rather pitiful marble soap in the Soap Challenge Club for July, where world class soap artists had all these amazing entries. While I was quite close to the bottom in terms of votes gained, it felt good to complete it, no matter how my soap compared to someone else's.
[/QUOTE]

That is genius about putting soap in freezer. I’ve read that suggested in other threads but didn’t think about it. 

And hilarious about the look to the husband. I gave mine the lecture twice about once started the soap won’t wait for him to interrupt me a million times over non important stuff. The last time he gave me the  and almost lost his head. Men!!!  

Thanks for the encouragement. I believe I will try once more. After all the hubby commented on my failed attempts and disappointment “will it still clean my a#s?”  Yes it will. And since I don’t sell my friends will be gifted lots of wonky looking soap that will still clean their a#*.


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Aug 24, 2020)

Jackie Tobey said:


> Ok, so I just finished attempt 5. Here is what I have learned so far.
> 
> 1.  After adding lye solution to oils, instead of just stirring with a whisk, SB to emulsion. I found one of my colors kept thickening too fast and the other two were lagging behind. So that when I tried to layer them in the bowl to start the zigzag pour, the thicker one kept sinking to the bottom of the bowl and I could barely see it.  Yep it was the last one poured out of the main soap bowl so it had to have algae more lye in it than the first two.
> 
> ...



I wanted to add to one of the items above regarding not getting to emulsion before dividing my batch. That is exactly what happened as I just checked the soap and it has a large film of oil sitting on top of it. Of note, I love soap with higher amounts of butters for added creamy lather and hard bar. So working with a high oleic batter has thrown me off. So I believe I will attempt this one more time later today.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Aug 25, 2020)

These are my attempts that I did not enter. This was a fun challenge and I’ll probably be making this design again as it really makes a pretty soap even if it’s not a perfect execution of the design.


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 25, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> These are my attempts that I did not enter. This was a fun challenge and I’ll probably be making this design again as it really makes a pretty soap even if it’s not a perfect execution of the design. View attachment 48912
> View attachment 48913
> View attachment 48914
> View attachment 48915


Those looks GREAT!


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 25, 2020)

@Jersey Girl So beautiful! The colors are so soothing on the eyes. Thank you for posting them


----------



## sarahmarah (Aug 25, 2020)

@Jerseygirl Wowza! These look amazing


----------



## bookreader451 (Aug 25, 2020)

@Jerseygirl if those are the non-entries I can't wait to see the good one!


----------



## sarahmarah (Aug 25, 2020)

I really like this non entry. I was going to submit this one but decided on another. Scented with Blackberry Bramble Tea FO—the shavings are gorgeous as hand wash. I’m surprise this one behaved. Of course my notes are scattered all over the place and I’m not exactly sure what I did to it lol


----------



## linne1gi (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## szaza (Aug 25, 2020)

AAAAAAH I should really get some time to soap tomorrow. I really want to try at least once, so I feel like I participated. But tomorrow is a busy day.. :'( 
All the entries look gorgeous so that raises the bar tremendously.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 25, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> These are my attempts that I did not enter. This was a fun challenge and I’ll probably be making this design again as it really makes a pretty soap even if it’s not a perfect execution of the design.


I am so thankful you were only allowed one entry, because you probably would have taken the top ten spots already! Seriously, those are all so beautiful. I made another batch today, with brighter colors, and it was pretty similar to my first two. Not horrible, but not very true to the design criteria. I probably won't be using this technique for future batches, but I'll gladly enjoy any photos of YOUR soaps using this technique. 



sarahmarah said:


> I really like this non entry. I was going to submit this one but decided on another. Scented with Blackberry Bramble Tea FO—the shavings are gorgeous as hand wash. I’m surprise this one behaved. Of course my notes are scattered all over the place and I’m not exactly sure what I did to it lol


@sarahmarah you and JerseyGirl are killin' me here. Your entries AND non-entries are so amazing! Great job on the colors and technique.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Aug 25, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I am so thankful you were only allowed one entry, because you probably would have taken the top ten spots already! Seriously, those are all so beautiful. I made another batch today, with brighter colors, and it was pretty similar to my first two. Not horrible, but not very true to the design criteria. I probably won't be using this technique for future batches, but I'll gladly enjoy any photos of YOUR soaps using this technique.
> 
> 
> You and JerseyGirl are killin' me here. Your entries AND non-entries are so amazing! Great job on the colors and technique.


@AliOop, you’re making me blush!  That’s very sweet of you to say. Thank you for the lovely compliment. It means a lot.


----------



## Anstarx (Aug 25, 2020)

I've posted my entry on the entry thread but figured I want to post the rest of the photos here and rant about my experience.
I always had bad luck with very intricate swirls such as this and the clam shell swirl. I've tried the clam shell swirls before and it took me three batches to get one remotely good looking one so I was kinda wary about it but wanted to challenge myself. My design was a oceanic/galaxy-esque looking bar.
The recipe I used was supposed to be pretty slow moving but I accidentally SB it a little too much. After adding the FO, dividing into cups, mixing in colorants, and pour into one pitcher, my batter is almost medium trace. To make it even worse, I grabbed the wrong mold-instead of the square shaped loaf mold I grabbed the tall loaf mold so I didn't have enough space to maneuver around. I got very discouraged and wanted to not submit the entry.
However, after slicing the loaf, I found the pattern to be not bad looking. Doesn't really look like a zig zag swirland the color got muddy at one end but overall acceptable. Here's the photos when it was just sliced.







Because I grabbed the wrong mold, all my calculations were thrown off as well. I ended up getting only 6 bars of my normal soap size, four slightly smaller end pieces and a huge chunk of unusable uneven piece (the one on the left in the left photo). I'd probably just use them as samples to give out.
The scent is China Rain from NG. It doesn't A or D or R as far as I can tell (my white parts look yellow-ish because of my oil) and a clean scent. I really like it but would probably try mixing it with a FO that's is more unisex.
The finished bars. I still need to plane them and trim the sides but overall I'm pretty satisfied with the results. Will definitely want to sue technique more often in the future.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Aug 26, 2020)

sarahmarah said:


> I really like this non entry. I was going to submit this one but decided on another. Scented with Blackberry Bramble Tea FO—the shavings are gorgeous as hand wash. I’m surprise this one behaved. Of course my notes are scattered all over the place and I’m not exactly sure what I did to it lol View attachment 48923
> View attachment 48924


The design and colors are just perfect for the fragrance!


----------



## linne1gi (Aug 26, 2020)

I had another soap to enter - I still am not sure if I entered the right one.  Here's the other one.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 26, 2020)

@linne1gi I think you entered the right one. The technique shows better in the other.


----------



## Finnegan (Aug 26, 2020)

I just want to peek in to say to all the participants: Your soaps are gorgeous!!  I love what you did, it looks amazing.


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 26, 2020)

@linne1gi I love them both! But I agree with @dibbles, the technique is more clear in the original entry. Good job!!


----------



## linne1gi (Aug 26, 2020)

tommysgirl said:


> @linne1gi I love them both! But I agree with @dibbles, the technique is more clear in the original entry. Good job!!


Thank you.


----------



## tommysgirl (Aug 26, 2020)

Finnegan said:


> I just want to peek in to say to all the participants: Your soaps are gorgeous!!  I love what you did, it looks amazing.


I second this statement! Everyone has done amazing so far and I firmly believe any/all other entries will be equally as stunning!


----------



## sarahmarah (Aug 26, 2020)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> The design and colors are just perfect for the fragrance!



Thanks! I love that fragrance so much and I was so impatient to use these new colors


----------



## szaza (Aug 26, 2020)

I finally got myself together and made an attempt. Thanks to all the info in this thread things went relatively smoothly. I re-poured my jug each time I switched sides, which really saved me since my batter was still at emulsion and very prone to muddying. It's still a bit muddy in some spots, but I'm happy enough. 
I really hope to get some pictures in tomorrow so I can enter and then I'll go on a soapy vacation for a few months. Other things need my attention at the moment and I just don't have the peace of mind to make soap for 2 hours.
Thanks everyone for all the helpful sharing of experiences and learning moments. I feel I haven't really participated this month, just cramming in a last minute attempt, but I've loved following everyone's journey and there are some really beautiful entries out there!!


----------



## earlene (Aug 26, 2020)

Great looking entries, so far, folks!



szaza said:


> I finally got myself together and made an attempt. Thanks to all the info in this thread things went relatively smoothly. I re-poured my jug each time I switched sides, which really saved me since my batter was still at emulsion and very prone to muddying. It's still a bit muddy in some spots, but I'm happy enough.
> I really hope to get some pictures in tomorrow so I can enter and then I'll go on a soapy vacation for a few months. Other things need my attention at the moment and I just don't have the peace of mind to make soap for 2 hours.
> Thanks everyone for all the helpful sharing of experiences and learning moments. I feel I haven't really participated this month, just cramming in a last minute attempt, but I've loved following everyone's journey and there are some really beautiful entries out there!!



*szaza*, I also just made my one try this morning & was really happy to discover I have enough time before I have to cut an post an entry. You will be missed while you are busy doing your attention-needing duties. I, too, have been busy with other things, but really wanted to get this one done and I'm actually happy that it went well enough considering I had no time to make more than one attempt. Unfortunately, when I was finished I realized my Fragrance was still on the table in the container I had weighed it out in. But the kitchen smells lovely, even if it's not in the soap.

Happily, my son's former rental house here in town that we were getting ready for sale is done and has an offer that my son & DIL have accepted.  My granddaughter has flown home, and I miss her, but he was happy to be done with the house.  Until the sale is finalized and closing occurs, my only duty toward the house is to make sure the lawn is mowed and the occasional safety check (like when the storm brought down a large tree limb).

Anyway, my plan is to cut tomorrow and post my entry thereafter.


----------



## SPowers (Aug 26, 2020)

I just made a batch today and while cleaning up discovered the fragrance oil sitting on the counter!


----------



## szaza (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm looking forward to seeing what you made @earlene ! 
I just realized my 'attention needing duties' sound very ominous, while they're actually really nice: I got a new job and we bought a house that we'll move into next month. There's just a crazy amount of 'new' at the moment and lots of things that need organizing/looking up/deciding,.. So figuring out a recipe and deciding on scent and color somehow is too much at the moment.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 26, 2020)

@SPowers, we've all done that!!

Everyone's entries are amazing! Unfortunately, I won't have time for another attempt this month. Even though I'm home today, a migraine has kept me in bed most of it and I have a ton of other stuff to make before I can attempt this technique again. But I will!


----------



## szaza (Aug 26, 2020)

SPowers said:


> I just made a batch today and while cleaning up discovered the fragrance oil sitting on the counter!


Isn't that the worst?! I think we've all been there.. I now add my fragrance immediately to the oils to prevent myself from forgetting, but still..


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 26, 2020)

I have to admit that I am happy to be done with this challenge! I definitely learned a lot and ended up with a few bars to give as nice Christmas gifts so it was well worth the effort, but I am glad it's over! I actually ended up going with my 2nd try although the colors didn't have as much contrast as some of the others, but since the zigzag turned out more even I went with it. 
I never could make myself stop concentrating so hard on the pour and pay attention to the position of the mold. I guess I can't do two things at once. By the time I got done, the far end was about an inch thick and the near end was 1.5 inches thick with all kinds of waves on top. Thanks to my inability, I finally broke down and bought a planer (it's a beauty too). 
If I tried a 6th time (which I'm NOT!) I would try a different mold. Maybe I would do better with a wider mold?? 

These are my non-entries.

#1 Blue Shocker neon (MM), Flotation Device neon (MM) & Blue Moon white (MM) - Trying for Florida Gators colors but missed the mark. Probably because I don't like the team.






#2 is on the Entry thread

#3 Wicked (MM), Satin Grey Pillow Case (MM) & Golden Buddha (MM) - Going for UCF (University of Central Florida) colors. I think they would make good wood or rock colors, but I blended them too much.






#4 Pastels - Berry Twist (NS), Sea Green (NS) and Yellow Vibrance (NS). Wish the bar on the left looked like the one on the right!






#5 Browns - Tall, Dark, & Handsome (MM), Poppycock (MM) & Champagne (MM). I forgot to clip the side of silicone mold so the loaf got a little dented.






Did I mention that I'm glad this is over?!?!?

Thank you @dibbles for organizing this!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Aug 26, 2020)

gardengeek said:


> I have to admit that I am happy to be done with this challenge! I definitely learned a lot and ended up with a few bars to give as nice Christmas gifts so it was well worth the effort, but I am glad it's over! I actually ended up going with my 2nd try although the colors didn't have as much contrast as some of the others, but since the zigzag turned out more even I went with it.
> I never could make myself stop concentrating so hard on the pour and pay attention to the position of the mold. I guess I can't do two things at once. By the time I got done, the far end was about an inch thick and the near end was 1.5 inches thick with all kinds of waves on top. Thanks to my inability, I finally broke down and bought a planer (it's a beauty too).
> If I tried a 6th time (which I'm NOT!) I would try a different mold. Maybe I would do better with a wider mold??
> 
> ...


They all look great!


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 26, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> They all look great!


Thank you!


----------



## bookreader451 (Aug 26, 2020)

I had issues with the second pitcher going over the first instead of pushing it.  I also found that bright colors,  especially printer ink colors muddy to brown very quickly.  My first try was lava and I used volcano scent. It was okay and I wanted to love it but nope, homeless shelter soap


----------



## dibbles (Aug 26, 2020)

Just a reminder that there are about 24 hours left to get your entries in. I love what I'm seeing so far - great work everyone!


----------



## DKing (Aug 26, 2020)

There are some really gorgeous entries (and non entries as well!!!)  I waited all month for supplies that were delayed, and then they eventually finally arrived this past Monday.  My intentions were to make one or two attempts before cutoff but on the very same day that they arrived, *life happened*...and not in a good way. Still dealing with that and will be for some time, I would imagine. I won't be making another attempt this challenge unfortunately but I am immensely impressed with all that really dug in and created some beautiful soaps! This was much more difficult to do well than I had expected. I know that I will try it again later on since my one attempt was absolutely pathetic and I wanted to redeem myself, but right now I have other things distracting me.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 27, 2020)

dibbles said:


> You have until August 27 at 11:59 GMT


Omg! I need to make my soap!!


----------



## szaza (Aug 27, 2020)

@msunnerstood and @Dawni did any of you try this in HP? I'm curious how it worked out. Any other month I might have joined the HP club, maybe I'll give it a try someday, but I'd love to hear your experience!


----------



## Dawni (Aug 27, 2020)

szaza said:


> @msunnerstood and @Dawni did any of you try this in HP? I'm curious how it worked out. Any other month I might have joined the HP club, maybe I'll give it a try someday, but I'd love to hear your experience!


I don't think I'll be able to get an entry in before the deadline 

But I sure am gonna still try this technique sometime soon for sure.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 27, 2020)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> Omg! I need to make my soap!!





Dawni said:


> I don't think I'll be able to get an entry in before the deadline
> 
> But I sure am gonna still try this technique sometime soon for sure.


If you do try it with HP, I'd love to see how it goes.


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 27, 2020)

szaza said:


> @msunnerstood and @Dawni did any of you try this in HP? I'm curious how it worked out. Any other month I might have joined the HP club, maybe I'll give it a try someday, but I'd love to hear your experience!


I did, 3 times.  The issue I ran into is that the colors dont come out next to each other during the pour. No matter how fluid the batter was, HP batter has a texture and one color would always move ahead of the other. I gave it my best though


----------



## dibbles (Aug 27, 2020)

@msunnerstood that's interesting. After 3 times, at least you can say you gave it your best. I hope the result you achieved is something you like.


----------



## szaza (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your experience @msunnerstood ! I think I get what you mean with the colors not moving at the same speed. Too bad! Part of my brain is wondering if mixing the colors in the soap pot would help a little, but I doubt it. I think it's awesome that you tried this and I admire you for sticking to it by trying 3 times!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 27, 2020)

The entry thread is closed. I will PM everyone the password for voting once the survey is ready. 

I just want to say that the entries are outstanding. Voting won't be easy, and I'm glad I don't have to choose! You have also been so helpful and generous to one another in sharing tips and giving encouragement. This is exactly what the spirit of these challenges are all about. What a great group of soapers we have here.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 27, 2020)

DKing said:


> My intentions were to make one or two attempts before cutoff but on the very same day that they arrived, *life happened*...and not in a good way.


I'm sorry something difficult is happening in your life right now. I hope it is resolved soon.


----------



## DKing (Aug 27, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I'm sorry something difficult is happening in your life right now. I hope it is resolved soon.


Thank you!  I am also hoping it will resolve quickly.


----------



## earlene (Aug 29, 2020)

My soap did not turn out as well as I hoped, so after cutting, trimming and photographing, I was pretty sure I wouldn't enter it.  I didn't use enough color intensity and also poured too thin, so the colors didn't stay as succinct as they should.  I will post pics here on this thread, once I transfer them from my camera.


----------



## szaza (Aug 29, 2020)

Too bad your soap didn't turn out the way you wanted @earlene . I'm sure it'll still be pretty though ;-)


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 29, 2020)

earlene said:


> My soap did not turn out as well as I hoped, so after cutting, trimming and photographing, I was pretty sure I wouldn't enter it.  I didn't use enough color intensity and also poured too thin, so the colors didn't stay as succinct as they should.  I will post pics here on this thread, once I transfer them from my camera.


Mine didnt turn out great either, but i was proud of my end result. Would love to see yours. Im sure you are being too hard on yourself


----------



## SPowers (Aug 29, 2020)

I've considered it but I'm always afraid it will accelerate the batter... may have to live dangerously!


----------



## SPowers (Aug 29, 2020)

gardengeek said:


> I have to admit that I am happy to be done with this challenge! I definitely learned a lot and ended up with a few bars to give as nice Christmas gifts so it was well worth the effort, but I am glad it's over! I actually ended up going with my 2nd try although the colors didn't have as much contrast as some of the others, but since the zigzag turned out more even I went with it.
> I never could make myself stop concentrating so hard on the pour and pay attention to the position of the mold. I guess I can't do two things at once. By the time I got done, the far end was about an inch thick and the near end was 1.5 inches thick with all kinds of waves on top. Thanks to my inability, I finally broke down and bought a planer (it's a beauty too).
> If I tried a 6th time (which I'm NOT!) I would try a different mold. Maybe I would do better with a wider mold??
> 
> ...



They are all really great imo... I only made one attempt and it really was a fair as far as the design is concerned.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 29, 2020)

I’ve had my share of fails with challenge attempts. I used to not enter them, but lately I’ve decided I will. There is something about entering, trying, and completing, even if I don’t win, show, or place.

I look at it like this: if I ever enter a marathon, or triathlon, I would go into it knowing that some people have trained to be the best, and probably started with more talent than I have, too. I wouldn’t expect to cross the finish line with them anywhere in sight, would I?

Yet the experience of preparing for and running the race is still fun, and still good for me. Finishing it still has value, too - because finishing something hard, or something where I’m not the best, develops my character. It gives me compassion for those who struggle where I may shine - bc now I know how it feels to be not-so-good at something. It also develops perseverance when I don’t give up bc it didn’t turn out like I wanted. It helps me be appropriately humble when my best effort is so minuscule compared to “the greats.”

Of course, there is nothing wrong with deciding not to enter, as well. No need to stress ourselves out over soap! But I do find value in sharing even my flops with all of you. The grace, acceptance and encouragement you/we pour out to one another is healing to all who receive it.

Ahem. Well. That turned more philosophical than I meant it to be. But I hope y’all are encouraged to try and to enter. You may be surprised at the positive outcome that doesn’t depend on how cool your soap looks.


----------



## szaza (Aug 29, 2020)

Beautifully said @AliOop.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Aug 29, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I’ve had my share of fails with challenge attempts. I used to not enter them, but lately I’ve decided I will. There is something about entering, trying, and completing, even if I don’t win, show, or place.
> 
> I look at it like this: if I ever enter a marathon, or triathlon, I would go into it knowing that some people have trained to be the best, and probably started with more talent than I have, as well. I wouldn’t expect to cross the finish line with them anywhere in sight, would I?
> 
> ...



Love this.


----------



## earlene (Aug 29, 2020)

Here are 2 pictures of my attempt at the Zig Zag Cosmic Wave.  They show the off the best.  The other photos are not worth sharing at this point.  The batter was too thin, I guess, because the colors seem to bleed into each other.














ZigZagCosmic-2020Aug25-bar-1.JPG



__ earlene
__ Aug 29, 2020
__
cosmic wave
smf challenge
zig zag




















ZigZagCosmic-2020aug25-wet.JPG



__ earlene
__ Aug 29, 2020
__
cosmic wave
smf challenge
zig zag







Oh, and I never officially entered because I wasn't sure I'd find the time to make the soap in the first place, so it's good I didn't post it on the entry thread.  So I am okay with that.


----------



## szaza (Aug 29, 2020)

Even if they're not technically perfect, I still really like how your soaps turned out @earlene


----------



## AliOop (Aug 29, 2020)

szaza said:


> Even if they're not technically perfect, I still really like how your soaps turned out @earlene


Agreed! I love your color choices @earlene, and I can see the curving and feathering! 

I personally found this technique waaaaayyy more difficult than I thought it would be (hence the four attempts, haha). The cool thing is, all of the soaps I've seen shared here still look cool even if they weren't technically perfect.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 29, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I’ve had my share of fails with challenge attempts. I used to not enter them, but lately I’ve decided I will. There is something about entering, trying, and completing, even if I don’t win, show, or place.
> 
> I look at it like this: if I ever enter a marathon, or triathlon, I would go into it knowing that some people have trained to be the best, and probably started with more talent than I have, as well. I wouldn’t expect to cross the finish line with them anywhere in sight, would I?
> 
> ...


I couldn't ❤ this more. Thank you!


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 29, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I’ve had my share of fails with challenge attempts. I used to not enter them, but lately I’ve decided I will. There is something about entering, trying, and completing, even if I don’t win, show, or place.
> 
> I look at it like this: if I ever enter a marathon, or triathlon, I would go into it knowing that some people have trained to be the best, and probably started with more talent than I have, as well. I wouldn’t expect to cross the finish line with them anywhere in sight, would I?
> 
> ...



I couldn't have said it better myself @AliOop!


----------



## AliOop (Aug 29, 2020)

Thank you, @dibbles @szaza @gardengeek and @Jersey Girl. It's been on my heart for a bit so I appreciate the opportunity to share.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Aug 29, 2020)

The only thing that I could add to @AliOop is something a quilt artist said to me many years ago. Don't compare your quilts to others, especially those with more experience than you. Always compare your current quilt with what you did on the last quilt. Did you correct mistakes? Did you learn something? That is what makes quilters better and quilting more fun. I see a direct correlation in that to soaping...at least for me.

When my back allows me (hopefully in the future) I will take this to heart when I start entering the challenges. I know that I won't "win", I'll be that beginner soaper that is learning. But I will do it for fun, for knowledge and for show...this forum is the best for all three. In the meantime, I have every challenge bookmarked and have devoured the videos.  One of these days, I want to do them all, even if they are years late!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 29, 2020)

@Quilter99755 so true! The challenges are meant to be an opportunity to learn and have fun.

In some respects, the challenges are like a book club. Everyone is reading (making) the same thing. But the interpretations, ideas and learnings are as unique as each person taking part. And I think we all gain something from everyone else.


----------



## SPowers (Aug 29, 2020)

Also agree and will post in future.  Here's my 'failed' design attempt.  It's scented with Peppermint Bark and smells delicious!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 29, 2020)

My soap is still so soft in the mold still /: surprisingly, one of the fragrances I used made cosmic wave glop and I had to save with a chopstick swirl. The other I really like the color scheme. Here is what they look like in the molds. I can wait til I can cut! Maybe tomorrow. I can’t believe I waited to so long to make them that I missed the entry deadline. I had evenresearched good color schemes to try!


----------



## AliOop (Aug 29, 2020)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> My soap is still so soft in the mold still /: surprisingly, one of the fragrances I used made cosmic wave glop and I had to save with a chopstick swirl. The other I really like the color scheme. Here is what they look like in the molds. I can wait til I can cut! Maybe tomorrow. I can’t believe I waited to so long to make them that I missed the entry deadline. I had evenresearched good color schemes to try!


I really like those colors and designs!


----------



## szaza (Aug 30, 2020)

@SPowers love how psychedelic yours look! 
@SideDoorSoaps those tops look promising! Curious what they look like on the inside..


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks @AliOop and @szaza! I was finally able to get them out of the mold but they were still very soft and probably could have set another day out of it before cutting but I was impatient!
A proper cosmic wave zig zag:



and then the flop (I used a chopstick and hanger inside):



the second one required a lot gentler handling for some reason, it’s same recipe except for the added titanium dioxide and fragrance which is what I think gummed up the works. Both fragrances arefrom the BB Adventurer collection Backwoods Hike (top) and Verdant Woods, which I think smells like the Duluth Trading “Date Night” scent. Omg, I love it so much. You can kinda tell where some of the cosmic-omg was happening in the darker bars but the hanger swirled them right up. I wish the yellow had stayed as vibrant in the first attempt. This was fun!

Everyone's bars are beautiful!!


----------



## szaza (Aug 30, 2020)

@SideDoorSoaps Those are lovely! I actually really like the cosmic hanger swirl


----------



## Suzette (Aug 30, 2020)

sarahmarah said:


> These were two attempts that I did that didn’t make the cut. The red/blue was “Smoke + Mirrors” and like that it looks smokey but ultimately the contrast wasn’t as punchy as I wanted and the colors got muddled a bit. One of my colors was Celestial Silver mica and that contributed a bit.
> 
> The orange/green was “Harvest Moonlight” and the green was actually supposed to be more of a teal blue. This one thickened and bunched a bit—I had to plane some of the really thick wave parts down after cutting. It might have been the fragrance oil that made it move quicker (cinnamon heavy), or that I used a bit of sugar to bump up the bubbles. Both smell great and will make some good soap.
> View attachment 48716


They are lovely!


----------



## Suzette (Aug 30, 2020)

KimR said:


> 1st: started to accelerate. Used Lime Cilantro FO. Was a dumping cosmic rush!
> 
> 2nd: a thinner recipe with a well behaved sandalwood FO. Much better results but I’m not loving working with TD. Seems a bit crumbly unmolding and cutting. Suggestions? Using 1t or less per lb oils.View attachment 48768
> View attachment 48769


Very nice designs.


----------



## Suzette (Aug 30, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> These are my attempts that I did not enter. This was a fun challenge and I’ll probably be making this design again as it really makes a pretty soap even if it’s not a perfect execution of the design. View attachment 48912
> View attachment 48913
> View attachment 48914
> View attachment 48915


Very pretty! I really like the pink one.


----------



## Suzette (Aug 30, 2020)

gardengeek said:


> I have to admit that I am happy to be done with this challenge! I definitely learned a lot and ended up with a few bars to give as nice Christmas gifts so it was well worth the effort, but I am glad it's over! I actually ended up going with my 2nd try although the colors didn't have as much contrast as some of the others, but since the zigzag turned out more even I went with it.
> I never could make myself stop concentrating so hard on the pour and pay attention to the position of the mold. I guess I can't do two things at once. By the time I got done, the far end was about an inch thick and the near end was 1.5 inches thick with all kinds of waves on top. Thanks to my inability, I finally broke down and bought a planer (it's a beauty too).
> If I tried a 6th time (which I'm NOT!) I would try a different mold. Maybe I would do better with a wider mold??
> 
> ...


They are all so very pretty!


----------



## Suzette (Aug 30, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I’ve had my share of fails with challenge attempts. I used to not enter them, but lately I’ve decided I will. There is something about entering, trying, and completing, even if I don’t win, show, or place.
> 
> I look at it like this: if I ever enter a marathon, or triathlon, I would go into it knowing that some people have trained to be the best, and probably started with more talent than I have, too. I wouldn’t expect to cross the finish line with them anywhere in sight, would I?
> 
> ...



Thank you, AliOop!!  Such wonderful words of encouragement.
For me being so new to the forum, and soap making in general, I tend to get a bit intimidated by these challenges. I can’t yet compete, but I may just try when I do qualify. It is a wonderful group and I’ve seen such support for each other here.


----------



## bookreader451 (Aug 30, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I’ve had my share of fails with challenge attempts. I used to not enter them, but lately I’ve decided I will. There is something about entering, trying, and completing, even if I don’t win, show, or place.
> 
> I look at it like this: if I ever enter a marathon, or triathlon, I would go into it knowing that some people have trained to be the best, and probably started with more talent than I have, too. I wouldn’t expect to cross the finish line with them anywhere in sight, would I?
> 
> ...


I made a promise to myself that I would enter every challenge in 2020.  I have never won (in 2020), but month after month I learn something. 
I make much better soap than I did a year ago and have more techniques in my wheelhouse.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 30, 2020)

The voting survey is now closed, and I won't keep you in suspense until tomorrow.

Congratulations to the winners:
1. Jersey Girl 
2. sarahmarah
3. gardengeek

Thank you to everyone who participated, even if you didn't submit an entry. The soaps made for this challenge were truly outstanding. I hope you had fun!


----------



## AliOop (Aug 30, 2020)

Congrats to the three of you - very well-deserved honors for your gorgeous soaps!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Aug 30, 2020)

Wow!  What a wonderful surprise to come home to after a nice dinner out!  Thank you everyone and especially @dibbles for organizing this fun challenge. I loved seeing everyone’s beautiful creations.


----------



## sarahmarah (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks everyone! This was so much fun.


----------



## DKing (Aug 30, 2020)

This was a really great challenge that I think everyone learned something from.  Waaayyyy more difficult than expected but resulted in some amazing soap being made!  Thank you @dibbles for hosting this, congrats to all that participated, and the soaps that made the top 3 were absolutely gorgeous! Wonderful job!!!


----------



## Elizevt (Aug 30, 2020)

Congratulations to the 3 of you. I really Loved your soaps, you rocked this challenge. 
Thanks to all the participants for the amazing feedback and comments about your successes and failures and tips and tricks.
I have learned a tremendous amount from all of you. 

I have only just started soaping this year in July. I have made a 1 lavender soap, and 1 tallow and shea butter soap, and I have made 3 other soaps for this challenge. (2 horrendous flops and my the one successful soap entry. ) 

Considering my entry soap was the 5th CP soap I've ever made in my life. I'm seriously pleased as punch with it.  It was not perfect. But I'm really chuffed with my entry.   But I would not have been able to do it without the knowledge and wisdom shared by all the soapers here.

I seriously LOVE this forum and the community. A Big thanks to you all. You guys all Rock! It is such an awesome platform to learn from.
I already cant wait to see what's in store for the next challenge!


----------



## szaza (Aug 31, 2020)

Congrats to the winners!! Very well deserved all 3 of you  

@Elizevt I'm seriously impressed your entry was only your 5th soap ever. It was my BF's favorite when looking through the entries! 

@bookreader451 you really inspired me with your goal of completing every challenge in 2020. I haven't been feeling like soaping the last few months, but the idea of doing every challenge for a year really motivated me to at least make an attempt. I sort of accidentally started doing every challenge since September 2019 and the idea of completing a full year kept me going. (well, I didn't enter in March because I hosted, but that counts, right?  ) I'll probably take a month or 2 off now that I reached the one year mark, but I really want to thank you for -probably completely unknowingly- pushing me to keep going. I also wanted to say it's been wonderful to see you enter each time and watching you grow as a soapmaker and can't wait to see you improve even more over the next 4 months


----------



## earlene (Sep 1, 2020)

Congratulations, *Jersey Girl*, *sarahmarah*, and *gardengeek*. They are all absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## gardengeek (Sep 1, 2020)

Thank you everyone and @dibbles for organizing. I learned so much from everyone sharing their experiences throughout the challenge. You're all the best!!


----------



## Elizevt (Sep 1, 2020)

Sooo, What's the plan for September?


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (Sep 1, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I’ve had my share of fails with challenge attempts. I used to not enter them, but lately I’ve decided I will. There is something about entering, trying, and completing, even if I don’t win, show, or place.
> 
> I look at it like this: if I ever enter a marathon, or triathlon, I would go into it knowing that some people have trained to be the best, and probably started with more talent than I have, too. I wouldn’t expect to cross the finish line with them anywhere in sight, would I?
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (Sep 1, 2020)

Jersey Girl, sarahmarah, and gardengeek, Congratulations beautiful soaps.


----------



## tommysgirl (Sep 1, 2020)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> My soap is still so soft in the mold still /: surprisingly, one of the fragrances I used made cosmic wave glop and I had to save with a chopstick swirl. The other I really like the color scheme. Here is what they look like in the molds. I can wait til I can cut! Maybe tomorrow. I can’t believe I waited to so long to make them that I missed the entry deadline. I had evenresearched good color schemes to try!


Very nice! The first one reminds me of the wings of Monarch Butterflies


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Sep 1, 2020)

Ohh!!! That is a great observation, @tommysgirl ! I think next time I will add some orange!


----------



## MCKim (Sep 5, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> These are my attempts that I did not enter. This was a fun challenge and I’ll probably be making this design again as it really makes a pretty soap even if it’s not a perfect execution of the design.


 Jersey Girl- your soaps are beautiful!!!  Great job!


----------

